# Cuál es la historia de tu nick?



## ciri (Dic 3, 2007)

Tópico par que todos puedan opinar...

¿¿Cuál es la historia de tu nick?

Creo que tendría que comenzar yo...

La verdad que contar historias no es mi mejor actividad.. pero resumiendo...

Salio de la deformación de mi apellido, por culpa de un compañero que tenia ciertos problemas mentales que le afectaban en el habla.. (lo de los problemas es recetado por el resto de las personas que lo conocían..)


----------



## zgouki (Dic 3, 2007)

jojojo...se han ido al joraca...bueno, mi nick surgio de que soy medio nerd e infantil, ya que sigo jugando a los video games ops: (acaso creen que me dedicaré a hacer relojes electronicos? no señor! pienso diseñar la PS 10 (si no existe cuando me reciba  ) y se va a llamar la "Estación de Juego Diez"...suena feo no?)
Bueno, soy fana de los video games de pelea, y gouki es un personaje de uno muy famoso y... bueno gente creo que seguimos la conversación en OFF TOPIC o en MODERACIÓN, el destino lo dirá jaja....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15051.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Respecto a mi avatar:

Es largo pero interesante


Lucha AntiTrolls de Internet users y mods    
El gorro para los Trolls  

Ingeniosa idea con sentido del humor, que incluso podría mejorarse con orejas de burro. Los autores de post las pueden añadir si en sus comantarios reciben la visita de un troll que molesta en los comentarios. 

El gorro Troll – Gran idea para luchar contra los trolls… Bueno, luchar no mucho, pero por lo menos que se vea quienes son quienes. Así que ahora: comentario de un troll, comentario que se le pone el gorro..hacelo en tus comentarios de T 

Además como sirven para identificar a los trolls, la gente puede ignorarles siguiendo la primera regla de la lucha contra los trolls: no darles de comer respondiendo a sus provocaciones, más conocido como Don't feed the troll! 

El artículo Trolls de Internet de Timothy Campbell es sumamente interesante para cualquier internauta, incluso de los que se limitan a navegar de vez en cuando o a escribir unas líneas en su blog personal. Leerlo apenas toma siete minutos, y ahora que ya está disponible en castellano, su lectura es prácticamente obligada. 

¿Qué es un troll? 
Un «troll» de Internet es el (normalmente es un él) que siente placer al 
sembrar discordia en Internet. Intenta iniciar discusiones y ofender a la 
gente. 

Los trolls ven los servicios de comunicaciones de Internet como lugares 
adecuados para su extravagante juego. Por alguna razón, no «captan» que 
hieren a gente real. Para ellos, los demás usuarios de Internet no son del todo 
humanos, sino una especie de abstracción digital. Como resultado, no sienten 
ningún tipo de pena por el dolor que infligen. De hecho, cuanto mayor sea el 
sufrimiento que causan, mayor es su logro (tal y como lo ven ellos). De 
momento, el relativo anonimato de la red permite que florezcan los trolls. 

Los trolls son completamente insensibles a las críticas (constructivas o 
no). No puedes negociar con ellos; no puedes hacerles sentir vergüenza o 
compasión;  no puedes razonar con ellos. No se les puede hacer sentir remordimientos. 
Por alguna razón, los trolls no sienten que estén obligados a seguir las normas 
de cortesía o responsabilidad social. 
Quizás esto suene inconcebible. A lo mejor piensa «Sin duda habrá algo que 
pueda escribir que les haga cambiar». Pero un auténtico troll no puede ser 
cambiado mediante meras palabras. ¿Por qué importa? 
A algunas personas -especialmente las que han estado conectadas durante 
años-  no les afectan los trolls, los consideran un inevitable riesgo de usar la 
red. Como señala el dicho, «no puedes tener un picnic sin hormigas». 
Estaría bien si todo el mundo se lo tomara con tanta calma, pero la triste 
realidad es que los trolls desaniman a la gente. Los contribuidores 
arraigados pueden dejar un foro por las discusiones que encienden los trolls,
y los lurkers (gente que lee pero no escribe) pueden decidir que no quieren 
exponerse a estos abusos y por tanto no participar nunca. 

Otro problema es que las emociones negativas despertadas por los trolls se 
filtran a otras discusiones. Gente normalmente afable se puede volver agria 
después de leer un amargo intercambio entre un troll y sus víctimas, y esto 
puede envenenar las interacciones hasta entonces amigables entre viejos 
usuarios. Por último, los trolls crean un entorno paranoico, de modo que una crítica 
tranquila de un recién llegado puede provocar una réplica feroz e 
inapropiada.  La Internet es un recurso maravilloso que está derribando barreras y 
eliminando prejuicios. Los trolls amenazan que continúe nuestro disfrute de 
este maravilloso foro de ideas. 

¿Qué se puede hacer con los trolls? 
Cuando sospeche que alguien es un troll, puede intentar responder con un 
mensaje educado y suave para ver si simplemente es alguien que está de mal 
humor. Los usuarios de Internet dejan a veces que sus pasiones se liberen al 
sentirse seguros sentados delante del teclado. Si ignora su elevado tono de 
voz y les responde de una manera agradable, normalmente se calman. 
Sin embargo, si la persona se empeña es ser bruta, y parece disfrutar siendo 
desagradable, la única postura efectiva se resume en lo siguiente: 
La única manera de tratar con trolls es limitar su reacción a recordar a los 
demás que no respondan a los trolls. 
Si intenta razonar con un troll, él gana. Si insulta a un troll, él gana. Si 
le chilla a un troll, él gana. Lo único que los trolls no pueden aguantar es 
que se les ignore. 
Qué no hacer 
Como ya se dicho, es inútil intentar «curar» a un troll de su obsesión. Pero 
quizás simplemente no pueda aguantar el ambiente hostil que crea el troll y 
quiera irse un tiempo. 
Si lo hace, por el bien de los demás usuarios del sistema, no envíe un 
dramático mensaje de despedida. Esto convencería al troll de que está 
ganando la batalla. El mensaje más dañino que pueda escribir en un foro es quizás el 
anuncio de que lo deja por la hostilidad que el troll ha encendido. 
Si siente que debe decir algo, un discreto mensaje al operador del sistema 
(y a algunos de los demás usuarios, si tiene sus direcciones de correo 
electrónico) es lo mejor que puede hacer. A propósito, si escribe la carta 
en un estado de agitación, es buena idea esperar una hora y después darle un 
último repaso antes de enviarla realmente. Eso le puede ahorrar el dolor de 
decir cosas que no piensa realmente a gente que le gusta. 
Suplantación 
Una técnica que usan los trolls para generar caos es hacerse pasar por una 
persona bien considerada. En algunos sistemas no hay nada que impida que 
alguien firme con su nombre un mensaje de mal gusto. En otros sistemas puede 
que el troll tenga ser un poco más astuto, quizás cambiando un carácter por 
otro. Éstos son varios ejemplos de varios trucos para engañar que se podrían 
usar contra una persona llamada Brenda Q. O'Really: 
Brenda Q. O"Really Brenda Q. 0'Really Brenda Q O'Really 
Brenda Q. O'Rea11y Bredna Q. O'Really 8renda Q. O'Really 
Nota: «Brenda Q. O'Really» es un nombre inventado para ilustrar el engaño y 
no pretende hacer referencia ninguna persona concreta. 
Si usted reacciona con enfado, el troll gana. Así que si ve en algún foro un 
mensaje suplantándole, simplemente escriba una respuesta a él titulado «Ése 
no era yo» y escriba solamente esto: 
Yo no escribí ese mensaje; es una falsificación. 
Por supuesto, en ocasiones encontrará que la gente que le conoce bien ya 
haya identificado el mensaje como una falsificación y lo haya etiquetado como 
tal. Después de todo, uno de los objetivos del troll es darle mala imagen. Si 
usted tiene una buena reputación, la gente tendrá un indicio claro si un mensaje 
aparentemente escrito por usted está totalmente fuera de tono. 
Se sabe que a los trolls les ha fastidiado tanto ver sus falsificaciones 
identificadas que han aprendido a escribir en el estilo de otra persona. 
Pueden acabar escribiendo un mensaje inteligente que sea indistinguible de 
sus propias palabras. Si sucede tal cosa, ¡siempre puede dejar el mensaje y 
atribuírselo a sí mismo! 
Los trolls también escribirán alguna vez un «Ése no era yo» después de un 
mensaje genuino, intentando obtener un desmentido. Realmente no hay razón 
para darle lo que quiere, puesto que una advertencia «Ése no era yo» simplemente 
le recuerda a la gente que sea escéptica. Es decir, no tiene transcendencia 
real si alguien no está seguro de que usted haya escrito un mensaje normal, dado 
que a largo plazo son las ideas las que son importantes. 
El reto del webmaster 
Cuando los trolls son ignorados, redoblan sus ataques, buscando 
desesperadamente la atención que ansían. Sus mensajes se vuelven más y más 
groseros, y los envían más que nunca. Otra alternativa es que afirmen que se 
está recortando su libertad de expresión (más sobre esto más adelante). 
El moderador de un foro puede no ser capaz de borrar inmediatamente los 
mensajes de un troll, pero su trabajo se hace mucho más duro si también 
tienen que leer numerosas respuestas a trolls. También se ven forzados a decidir si 
borrar o no los mensajes de gente bien intensiónada que tengan el efecto no 
pretendido de animar al troll. Algunos webmasters tienen que aguntar que usuarios concienzudos les digan que están «actuando como dictadores» y que nunca deberían borrar ni un solo mensaje. Esta gente puede estar mal informaciónrmada: pueden haber llegado a su opinión sobre el troll basándose en los mensajes que ven, sin darse cuenta 
jamás de que el webmaster ya ha borrado su material más horrendo. Recuerde 
que un troll tiene de hecho una alternativa si tiene algo de valor que decir: 
hay servicios en la red que facilitan sistemas de mensajes gratuitamente. De 
modo que el troll puede crear su propio foro, en el que puede tomar sus propias 
decisiones sobre el tipo de contenido que va a tolerar. 
¿Exactamente cuánto podemos esperar de un webmaster cuando se trata de 
preservar los principios de la libertad de expresión? Algunos trolls se toman 
como un deporte el averiguar cual es el límite de resistencia del operador 
de un foro concreto. Pueden enviar una docena de mensajes, y que cada uno de 
ellos contenga 400 líneas de la letra «J». Eso es una forma de expresión, 
sin duda, ¿pero consideraría usted que es su obligación alojar a una persona 
así? Quizás el reto más difícil para un webmaster sea decidir si tomar medidas 
contra un troll al que algunas personas encuentran entretenido. Algunos 
trolls tienen una chispa creativa y han decidido desperdiciarla perturbando. Hay un 
cierto placer perverso en observar a algunos de ellos. En última instancia, 
sin embargo, el webmaster debe decidir si el troll se preocupa de montar un 
buen espectáculo para los participantes usuales, o si simplemente actúa para 
una audiencia de una persona: él mismo. ¿Qué pasa con la libertad de expresión? 
Cuando los trolls ven que sus esfuerzos están siendo resistidos con éxito, a 

menudo se quejan de que se está infringiendo su derecho a la libertad de 
expresión. Examinemos esa alegación. 
Si bien la mayoría de la gente en Internet son ardientes defensores de la 
libertad de expresión, ésta no es un derecho absoluto; hay limitaciones 
prácticas. Por ejemplo, no se puede gritar «¡Fuego!» en un teatro abarrotado 
de gente, y no se puede bromear sobre bombas mientras se espera para 
embarcar en un avión. Aceptamos estas limitaciones porque admitimos que sirver para 
un bien mayor. 
Otro ejemplo útil es el control del espectro de radiofrecuencia. Quizás 
desee montar una potente emisora de radio para difundir sus ideas, pero no puede 
hacerlo sin solicitar una licencia. De nuevo, ésta es una limitación 
práctica: si todo el mundo emitiera sin restricción, las repercusiones serían molestas 
en el mejor de los casos, y con riesgo de vidas en el peor. 
El ejemplo de la radio es útil por otra razón: con innumerables personas con 
una necesidad legítima de usar comunicaciones por radio, es importante 
asegurarse de que nadie esté monopolizando el canal. Solamente hay un número 
limitado de canales claros disponibles en cada banda de frecuencia, y se 
deben 
compartir. 
Cuando un troll ataca un foro, generalmente envía un montón de mensajes. 
Incluso si sus mensajes no son particularmente incendiarios, pueden ser tan 
numerosos que ahogen las conversaciones normales (esto es conocido como 
flooding, inundación). No hace falta decir que no se puede permitir que las 
opiniones de una persona monopolicen el canal. 
La respuesta definitiva al argumento de la libertad de expresión es éste: 
aunque podemos tener derecho a decir más o menos lo que queramos, no tenemos 
derecho a decirlo donde nos dé la gana. Quizás sienta intensas emociones 
sobre el hecho de que su vecino no haya cortado el cesped desde hace dos meses, 
pero eso lo da derecho a reprenderlo en su propio cuarto de estar. De modo 
similar, si un webmaster le dice a un troll que no es bienvenido, el troll no 
tiene «derecho» a quedarse. Esto es especialmente cierto en los numerosos 
servicios de comunicaciones gratuitos que se ofrecen en la red. (En los 
sistemas de pago, el troll puede estar en el derecho de solicitar un 
reembolso). 
¿Por qué lo hacen? 
Afirmación. 
Los usuarios habituales de la red saben lo delicioso que es que alguien 
responda a algo que ha escrito uno. Es un encuentro de mentes, lo que es un 
estremecimiento intelectual, pero también es un reconocimiento del valor de 
uno, y eso puede ser una recompensa emocional muy satifactoria. 
Los trolls ansían atención, y no les preocupa si ésta es positiva o 
negativa. Ven la Internet como un espejo en el que pueden mirarse en un éxtasis 
narcisista. 
Si quiere un análisis más profundo, quizá un psicólogo puede emitir algo más 
de luz sobre el asunto. 
Conclusión 
La próxima vez que esté en un foro y vea un mensaje de alguien que usted 
crea  que es un troll, y sienta que debe responder, simplemente escriba un mensaje 

de respuesta titulado «Alerta troll» y escriba solamente esto: 

La única manera de tratar con los trolls es limitar su reacción a recordarle 
a  los demás que no contesten a los trolls. 
Al enviar un mensaje como éste, le hace saber al troll que usted sabe lo que 
es, y que no va a ser arrastrado a su pequeña y retorcida afición. 
La Internet es una colección espléndidamente caótica de material tanto serio 
como estúpido. Al ser tan libre, está obligada a tener problemas. Pienso que 
podemos disfrutarla mejor si tratamos con todo lo que pasa en la red con una 
irónica sonrisa abierta y un encogimiento de hombros preparado.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 3, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En cualquier momento aparece Papa Li-Ion y nos pone a todos en penitencia por hablar de cualquier cosa en cualquier lugar.


jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja no te imaginas la risa que me dio al leer eso! 
Pues mi nick viene de Anthony (mi nombre) y 123 (xq ya en el foro existian el nomvre anthony soly y me daba lala buskr otro).
anthony+123--> anthony123
PD: Me encantaria escuchar que dice papa Li-ion acerca de su nick jajajajaja
Saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Fogonazo tu libro sobre psicologia del troll es interesante, cuando se publica? Me quede sin ojos por la mitad, luego continuo...
Bueno mi nick es bastante estupido, queria dejar claro que no sabia mucho del tema (que coraje usar preteritos verdad?) asiq eu a ver... electronica el tema del foro, yo aficionado... electroaficionado... no suena mal... no esta ocupado... fue!
El avatar es una expresion del sentimiento ante infinidad de temas que se tratan aqui... y que me los primeros dias me dejaron con un dedo en la nariz y preguntando donde estoy.
Ahora ya entiendo un poco mas, pero le tome cariño.

Saludos a los divagantes de este hilo.


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2007)

Mi nick salio de.... estem....mmm..... no tengo la más minima idea...
Un día me inscribí a otro foro (que no era éste) y necesitaba un nick, y bueno salió esto. Aburrido de pensar me dí cuenta que no daba para quemarse la "bocha" pensando un nick, y en ese momento dije " NO DA para pensar tanto un nick" y de allí salió.

Dano = No da.

El avatar salió de que soy fanático de los simpsons.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer (Dic 4, 2007)

Mi nick tiene su ser, y fue un nick formado por cansancio..
A los 12 años de edad concurría a un cybercafé a jugar al famoso "Counter-Strike", y desgraciadamente era muy bueno.. Me pasaba horas ahí dentro y eso trajo como consecuencia que me conozca todo el cyber, incluyendo dueños del local hasta clientes que venían una sola vez por semana..

Para ese entonces, mi nick era "DreAmeR" (Que lo saqué del nombre de un luchador de la ECW).
Entonces todos me conocían como Dreamer, hasta que la dueña del local quiso que yo trabajara en el cyber, y me preguntó mi nombre... Entonces la dueña y allegados me empezaron a decir "Nico"

Entonces a todo esto pensé: La mitad me dice Dreamer, la otra mitad me dice Nico.

Voy a hacer algo para estandarizar mi identidad...

y resultó:

Nico + Dreamer = Ni (de NIco) Mer (de dreaMER)     = NIMER

Jamás pero jamás, alguien me dijo nimer, y siguieron llamándome como se les cantaba..
Pero me quedé el nick Nimer y que ahora mas de 200 personas piensan que es mi apellido.

y el avatar, como verán, es el default pero lo hice negrito para ser distinto al resto


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

Yo creo que todo cibernauta ha jugado counter-strike alguna vez, como tu dices desgraciadamente yo tambien fui esos que iban al ciber de la esquina a gastar las monedas en 4 horas de puro juego.


----------



## ciri (Dic 4, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que todo cibernauta ha jugado counter-strike alguna vez, como tu dices desgraciadamente yo tambien fui esos que iban al ciber de la esquina a gastar las monedas en 4 horas de puro juego.



Lamentablemente soy una excepción.. a ese juego.. o no soy un cibernauta..

Me va mas el Age, pero no sigamos hablando de juegos que se desvirtúa.. hya que crear una sección juegos.. ajjaa..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es raro! ¿nunca te gustaron los juegos bélicos?


----------



## ciri (Dic 8, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Es raro! ¿nunca te gustaron los juegos bélicos?




Si, si.. pero no para tanto... tengo otros en la lista..


----------



## Kilo 025 (Dic 13, 2007)

Bueno este es uno de mis primeros posts, llevo tiempo leyendo y estoy sorprendido del nivel de algunos usuarios, soy un estudiante de Ingeniería Técnica Industrial, rama Electrónica por supuesto, mi nick me fue impuesto en un foro militar al que iba cuando aún era un niño, anadef se llamaba la página. No te dejaban elegir simplemente te tocaba en suerte, desde entonces le suelo usar en varios foros.

Un cordial saludo, espero participar más habitualmente.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2007)

Kilo 025 dijo:
			
		

> mi nick me fue impuesto en un foro militar al que iba cuando aún era un niño,


De niño¿?¿?


----------



## mocho_zapato (Dic 13, 2007)

La historia de mi fabuloso nick: mocho_zapato, es:
Todo comenso en mi tierna edad, cuando era adolecente tenia mucho acne y por eso me decian mocho. y zapato por que tenia un amigo llamado SATO con el cual jugabamos mucho counter strike, y se ponia de nick zapato, y eraos los mejores del clan y de ahi desaparecio el por azares de la vida y me quede yo con su nick mas, desde ese momento soy *mocho_zapato*.
gracias por su atensión.

ha y mi avatar lo saque de civilizacion 3 que me gusta jugar mucho con los griegos.


----------



## bactering (Dic 13, 2007)

¿Qué pasa? ¿Tan perfectos sois todos? 
Mi historia tiene que ver con los fallos y falta de atención. A mi edad las cosas se ven de diferente forma (más bien no se ven). 

Un buen día me decidí a revisitar el foro y recorde que me había dado de alta. Coloqué mi usuario y contraseña y ... no había forma de entrar. 
Revisé mi correo para cercinarme de mi contraseña y (joer) estaba correcta. Todo fueron maldiciones para los administradores del foro. 
Al tiempo vuelta a probar y nada. 
Prestando atención (mucha, mucha, mucha atención) me di cuenta del error. 

~~~~~~ había colocado otro ususario ~~~~~~~ 
Ahora viene lo bueno ¿Cual? 
ese mismo "el nombre"
Las nuevas tecnologias terminaron con los pentodos. con la entrada del transistor me las vi. y no veas esto de estar metiendome con la otra parte del mundo. Con lo bien que iba el 27.
Saludos
El nombre bactering


----------



## Cachitas (Dic 14, 2007)

Mi nick "Cachitas" tiene una corta historia jejeje:
Todo empezó hace tres años cuando me registre en un foro de  ciclismo (es una afición que me encanta) y como no sabia que nombre ponerme me dije, ¿que forma física tengo?   ya esta, me llamare Cachitas, justo lo contrario a la forma física  que tenia de entonces, ahora no estoy tan fondón jejejeje   , desde entonces suelo utilizar este nick, aparte de otro, que es  Wrc3 que es debido al nombre de mi bici (una Conor Wrc3). 
Espero que no le encontréis el otro significado picantón a mi nick    
Un saludo y Felices Fiestas


----------



## julitop (Ene 14, 2008)

bueno mi nick nace, desde q naci yo... bueno mis viejos cuando yo era chico me decinan julito.. y bueno siempre recibi ese nombre en mi flia, hasta q un dia mis amigos se enteraron de ni sobrenombre y todos empezaron a decirmelo. asi q me quedo julito, ¿pero de donde salio la P? bueno la P sale de q aveces estoy cansado y cuando escribo apreto mas de una tecla a la ves. 

ahh concuerdo con ciri. esta mejor el AGE. pero para pasar el rato con amigos y reirce un rato esta mejor el counter o cualquier juego negrero, pero q se juege de q varios.

saludos!


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 14, 2008)

1) VIVAN LOS JUEGOS BELICOS ! MATA MATA MATA MATA MATA!!

2) mi nick vino de....de....mmm.....aver....la verdad nose bien lo tengo de hace tanto lo uso pra todo ! osea el trick21 que vean soy yo ! 

creo... tenia varias cuentas yo de juegos.. (asi me pasaba cosas entre ellas  )...ahora que pienso junte muchas cuentas!! *T*imerius, *R*eco, *I*nea,*C*orintia,*K*imera,y el 21 por que ya excistia *trick* !! osea las primeras letras de cada cuenta !! !!

*Trick21*

PD: osea medio loco lo mio ! pero bueno la tengo desde los 13 años  (tengo 16 )

salu2!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola.
Soy técnico en "Electrónica General" (el mucho abarca poco aprieta), por razones de la vida, me dediqué a otras actividades, y el tiempo pasó, la electrónica evolucionó, y quedé desfasado.
Ahora que puedo volver a la electrónica, soy un aficionado, de allí "elaficionado".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 14, 2008)

jeje muy bueno elaficionado me gusto,el mio leop4 biene de leo mi nombre y p4 quiere decir pentium 4 desde que naci que estoy con esto de la electronica empece a los ocho años cuando mi papa se encontro una fotocopiadora que !handaba¡ solo le faltava el toner jeje. todavia la tengo por hay tembien se encontro una 486y una pentium 2 eramos casi ricos jeje pero en mi casa ahora tengo 4 pentium 4 conectadas a la red y no me quejo yo estoy mas tiempo con la computacion porque soy tencnico y no tiene mucho que ver con la electronica. en verdad desde los 8 tambien empese con esto de la computacion y le segui con lo de la electronica asi que puse leop4 porque tengo 4 pentium 4, que loco no? igual yo amo las pentium4 jejeje..saludos..


----------



## aguabba (Ene 14, 2008)

bueno el mio no tiene ninguna historia rara... me llamo Agustín Ariel Abba y bue mi nick surge simplemente de la union de parte del primer nombre y el apellido

AGU+ABBA=AGUABBA

unq si me pongo a pensar puede tenr una historia... dado q no se me ocurrio a mi.. 

hace un buen tiempo.. cuando llego internet a mi pueblo... fui a pedir una cuenta de email (era muy chico y aca se manejaba asi... no se conocia mucho hotmail y todas esas yerbas...)... x ese entonces habia un tipo q manejaba todo y el las creaba (no en hotmail.. en un server propio de aca) y bue cuando fui no tenia idea q poner.. y me puso aguabba@...
haa la contraseña tb me la invento el... aun hoy la utilizo para TODO asi no me la olvido... al igual q mi nick x supuesto...
casi nunca tuve el problema de q ya este usado xq es muy raro... pero una vez paso y me puse aguSabba...

jaja

bue esta bueno esto...

menos mal q no termino en Moderación... jaja

saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 14, 2008)

jejejejeje muy buena tu historia!


----------



## Paloky (Ene 15, 2008)

El mio viene de hace ya bastantes años.

Quando era pequeño, veraneava en un pueblo muy pequeño, (de 60 - 70 habitantes creo). 
Mis padres tenian alquilado un apartamento.
Como es típico en los pueblos, las casas suelen tener nombres.  
Pues en donde estabamos mi familia se llamava "Can Paloca".  De aquí los amigos del pueblo, alguien algún dia me llamo "Paloky" y así he utilizado este nick desde entonces.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 16, 2008)

Mi nick simplemente hace referencia a un asesino ladron a sueldo.. creo que hasta vicioso será... en fin el tipoesta corrido de la teja.. proviene de un juego de peleas 2d llamado the king of fighters aunque originalmente pertenecia a otro juego... lamado art of fighting...(creo), en fin el tipo es muy loco,demente diria yo, pero tiene algo peculiar y e que me produce risa su altaneria ..creanme que en nada me parezco..


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 17, 2008)

Pocoexperto... es lo que me decían mis compañeros (aunque en realidad no es verdad) cuando les hablaba de muy manera técnica acerca de electrónica y aunque siempre me decían que era "bueno" se asustaron cuando les dije que seguiría "Licenciatura en Música y composición contemporánea" jajaja! (este año empiezo!)
Pero es que con la electrónica vengo desde los 11 años, con la Música desde los 6, cuando entré a una escuela de música (de la banda municipal) como alumno oyente (porque se entre de 8 ) y a mitad de ese año me hicieron alumno regular porque se dieron cuenta que entendía todo lo que habíamos visto.
despues me cambíe al conservatorio de musica, porque en la banda tocaba trompeta y yo quería seguir guitarra y hasta este año estuve! si a mis compañeros de música les decía "Voy a seguir electronica" me dirían que estoy loco porque (según ellos) soy bueno para la música jajaja!
Mi avatar es la tapa de un disco de Steve Vai (UltraZone).







O sea mi nick de electrónica y mi avatar de Música, los dos estan buenos aunque sean totalmente opuestos, pero tenía que dejar uno de hobbie, y ese es la electrónica, y ahora la uso para hacerme mis pedales de efectos...

Saludos.


----------



## electrotux (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola a todos y todas!

Este es mi primer mensaje, no sabía donde escribir una especie de presentación personal y al ver este foro he creído oportuno empezar por aquí.

Bueno, pues esto, que después de unos dos años visitando este foro he decidido por fin registrarme con el nombre de "electrotux". En alusión la primera parte a la electrónica (llevo 3 años en la uni estudiando eso) y a linux y su mascota el pinguinito, puesto que tambén soy aficionado principiante al sofware libre.

He visto que justo hoy hace 3 años que se registró uno de los moderadores de este foro de quien mas he leído y aprendido, Li-ion. Entonces aprovecho que hoy es la "festividad de San Li-ion" para felicitarle por su tarea como moderador tanto a él como a todo el resto de moderadores.

En fin, espero seguir aprendiendo electrónica entre la uni y este foro y me comprometo a ayudar "a los más necesitados" siempre que pueda aportar algo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 28, 2008)

Mi nick viene de un problema que tuve hace unos cuatro años con un cargador de baterías de ion de litio, que entre otras cosas me dejo la inquietud para crear este espacio.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 29, 2008)

Mi nick proviene directamente de mi nombre...jeje!
Aunque parezca raro mi nombre original es Elvis..Solo que en el foro lo grito y digo Elvis*!*

No es el mejor...pero en este poco tiempo vi cada nick raro..
Hoy justamente vi uno que decía mas o menos así --------> *Ewpenjidauoafosoalñeppe* 

O algo parecido a eso...pero la verdad me gustaría que se pase por acá...jaja!

Un saludo a todos!...Me voy a jugar Imperium Ao!


----------



## ZOH (Feb 1, 2008)

Mi nick viene de algo raro, en una materia de la u (Control discreto)  nos dieron un tema que se aplicaba a muchas cosas era el retenedor de orden cero por sus siglas en inglés ZOH, resulto ser que en el último examen todas las respuestas teoricas del examen eran ZOH y saque 5 asi que creo que me trae suerte. Gracias por la atención.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Bueno mi nick se remonta alla por el año 1994, en las tierras del fernet cuando era un guricito recien salido del secundario y nuevito en la UTN (me tome un año sabatico) instalando unas pedorras alarmas master a las 1800hs exactamente 2 por dia, me alcansaba para estar al dope toda la noche con la barra de amigos ( todos al pedo igual que yo) todos los dias durante un año. jajaja de ahi salio este Nick-

KARAPALIDA = dicece de nero cordobes que en ves de tomar sol , toma luna.
                        La K es por mi publica protesta a la ortografia...

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 3, 2008)

mi nik mi nik      creo que salio el dia que jugue battlefield la primera vez, al tener que crearme la cuenta no se me ocurrio otra cosa que santixman simple no? ahora la historia de mi imagen es otra un dia hablando de historia en una clase sobre la alemania nazi,etc,etc,etc, me acorde porsupuesto del battlefield como para no si mi profesor era medio armero, guerrillero, policia, historiador,coleccionista de armas, casador, eliminador de los gatos de los vecinos y es raro no pero tambien jugaba al battlefield de ahi salio el tema de las ratas del desierto (patrullas nacidas durante la I Guerra Mundial como patrullas motorizadas ligeras, organizadas para realizar misiones de exploracion y hostigamiento. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial se constituyo el LRDG ( Grupo de gran radio de accion ) y el SAS ( Servicio Aereo Especial ), un dia sentado enfrente de una pc y recordando esa charla  busque en google "ratas del desierto" y voila ahi esta mi nickimagendistintivo.
salu2


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 19, 2008)

Mi nick lo tome del Flash FORRITO ARJONA,para un juego on-line en tiempo real no se si lo conocen el Ogame,despues se fue acortando para ser FORRITO,esto hace ya unos 4 años


----------



## ciri (Mar 19, 2008)

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Mi nick lo tome del Flash FORRITO ARJONA,para un juego on-line en tiempo real no se si lo conocen el Ogame,despues se fue acortando para ser FORRITO,esto hace ya unos 4 años



en que universo estas?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 7, 2008)

Que bueno¡¡ jeje el mio me lo dieron en Telecomunicaciones aya por los años 85 del siglo pasado..


----------



## fenriragnarok (Jun 7, 2008)

Primero que nada, este es mi primer post en este foro, recien ingreso y me parece genial, espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda
Con respecto al tema:
Mi nick viene de la mitologia escandinava y es la combinacion de el Ragnarok que significa el destino de los dioses, es la batalla entre los dioses nordicos, el fin del mundo por decirlo de algun modo. En esa batalla aparece un lobo llamado Fenrir, hijo de Loki, que matara a Odin...
en fin es una historia muy larga y creo que en wikipedia se pueden informaciónrmar un poco mas.
De esta manera surge mi nick

fenrir + ragnarok


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...De momento, el relativo anonimato de la red permite que florezcan los trolls. ...


 ... si trolls y otras cosas más.
 Creo que por ahí está la solución. Yo veo al anonimato no como sinónimo de libertad, sino 
más bien de auto-reconocida culpabilidad, o simple y sencilla cobardía. 
 Si se es tan buen tipo no tiene sentido ocultar la identidad real, a menos que uno se crea 
el justiciero enmascarado. 
Claro, a la gente le proponen una forma de participar en la que no necesitan jugarse, y la 
gente se prende.

En ese sentido, al atacar una imagen virtual, detrás de la que alguien real oculta algo, no 
puede decirse que sea tan malo el trabajo de los trolls.  Al mostrar un aspecto del mundo 
que nadie ve, o quiere ver, son verdaderos artistas de la red ! 

*Editado*: Aparte imagínensé que a ciertos foristas alguien le pusiera un mensaje 
"Alerta Troll". No me quiero imaginar la que se armaría! 

Mi "nick-name" es el nombre real del tipo que más admiro: ...... Yo! ... Je, Je! 
No, lo que pasó es que cuando me registré, vi el campo "nombre" y se lo mandé completo 
pensando que luego vendría otro casillero donde pidiera el "nickname". Pero no, era así 
nomás. Y así quedó. 

Mi "avatar" es un broto pequeño, sostenido en un dedo, y alimentado por una gota de agua. 
Hace alusión a los proyectos que nacen indefensos, y hay que protegerlos para que crezcan 
y lleguen a ser productivos. Lo tomé de un sitio donde "supuestamente" financian proyectos 
de I+D.

-

PD: Ese ratoncito del avatar de "Fogonazo" no tiene nada que ver con los "trolls", 
se llama "Cerebro", y es un personaje de Cartoon-Network, cuya única ambición es 
conquistar el mundo.  :x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

El mio...   os lo podeis imaginar, seguro que acertais   

Ya aprovecho y pregunto porque llevo tiempo pensandome un avatar ¿hoja de Hemp o bomba HEMP?     

P.D.: Cierto, fogonazo quiere conquistar el mundo!


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 21, 2008)

Mi nick....


Si mal no recuerdo era un programa del tiempo del netscape.... y fué lo primero que se me ocurrió cuando abrí la cuenta. Lo utilizo en casi todas las cuentas que abro en Internet (así no necesito gastar tanta imaginación) acompañado de un correo electrónico temporal (así evito que me manden basura a mi verdadero correo).


Eso es.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 22, 2008)

La historia de mi nick se remonta a hace un par de años atras. Tengo unos colegas que jugaban al juego Ogame y uno de ellos se encabezó en que yo también jugara, pero yo no queria. Hasta que un día estaba aburrida con ese colega y decidí empezar a jugar. Empezamos a pensar y buscar nicks para mi. Pues resulta que justo al lado del Pc tenia una estanteria donde mi padre se dejó unos catalogos de carzado y mi amigo cogio uno de ellos, se quedó mirando la portada, lo miré yo, miré el nombre de la empresa (ponia Selquir) y dije: ese nombre pero con "k"; lo escribí y como quedaba bién pues me quedé con ese.

Ahora hay bastante gente que me conoce y me llama por mi nick en lugar de por mi nombre jejej y es el que utilizo para todas las cosas de la red.


Pues nada, esa es la historia de mi nick.


Un saludo.


----------



## danko_tdq (Jun 22, 2008)

Lo de mi nick no es muy complicado.. .. me llamo Danko... y el tdq.. es por un programa de radio que tenía cuando estaba en el secundario... se llamaba "Toque de Queda" y cuando arme el mail quedo asi.. danko_tdq... despues lo usé para todo.. 

Siempre hay alguien que se pone Danko de nick antes que yo.. :S ... normalmente no se llaman Danko..  jeje


----------



## shadowpucci (Jun 22, 2008)

hola gente, bueno comento, mi nick, SHADOWPUCCI, proviene de una epoca lejana. REsulta q estabamos viendo los Simpson,y en un capitulo de Tom y Daly aparece un perro (puchi) q tiene 
un  hocico importante. y como soy flaquito y narigon, dice uno de mis amigos: si mati corre carrera contra ese galgo gana por una nariz. entonces yo tenia q ser el "rival" de ese puchi, pero sin perder la escencia de el, entonces decidi ITALIANIZAR el nombre, dandole una CC en lugar de ch, y como le gano por una nariz, significa q siempre estoy detraz hasta el momento de ganar, de ahi viene el termino SHadow.

ya se, es elaborado y molesto leer esto, pero tiraba anotar como nacio SHADOWPUCCI. De ahi fue mi nick para todo lo q tenga q ver con conputadores y ciberespacio.


salu2

MAtias L. (shadowpucci)


----------



## Manonline (Jun 22, 2008)

Bueno, el mio es simple... mi apodo es "Mano" y si me buscas, estoy online... asi que uni las dos palabras y quedo "Manonline" de "Mano online" jiji

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nick es curioso... Yo comence desde muy pequeño a interesarme en las computadoras, y cuando internet solo existia en las universidades siempre me frustraba que en los chats siempre habia alguien usando el nick de personaje favorito de TV (Data de la serie de Star Trek), asi que un dia viendo la pelicula de hackers decidi inventarme uno original, como siempre me han dicho que tengo la curiosidad de un niño y en esa epoca estaba muy en voga lo del nuevo milenio se me ocurrio ponerme Chico2001, solo que durante el cambio de milenio tuve que actualizarme para no quedarme en el pasado.... asi que desde el 99 cambie mi nick y todos mis correos a Chico3001, siendo ahora el oficial con el que me conocen todos mis amigos


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nombre... (?)


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 17, 2009)

LIAMNEESON = Liam Neeson, bueno no soy el actor encarnado en un electrónico pero desde que vi la película de la Lista de Schindler y la de Los miserables no he dejado de admirar a los personajes que interpretó


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2009)

La historia de mi nick...

Desde el secundario me dicen Cacho, pero como hay bastantes Cachos, en cada lugar donde quiero registrarme hay uno que me ganó.
Hace tiempo ya, tratando de crear una cuenta de mail, empecé a buscar cómo ponerme Cacho... Ya estaba de casi todas las maneras imaginables, salvo con algunas combinaciones de números. "Cacho123", "Cacho01" y así seguí la horrible lista de sugerencias de Yahoo (hablamos de 2001). 
De repente y sin aviso, se me ocurrió una idea (esas cosas raras que me hace el cerebro cada tanto): ¿Y si le pongo un San adelante?.
Probé San_Cacho y funcionó. Parece que Cachos hay muchos, pero que sean santos, ninguno.
Como de santo no creo tener nada, hasta irónico me resultó.

Al intentar registrarme en el foro, después de aquello de la ganancia del operacional, puse Cacho en el nick.
¡Pero la $#%!$$$!#$ que lo recontra re mil ^*&#$@*$^@! Ya hay uno... San_Cacho al rescate de mi nick. Apenas me registré busqué dónde estaba este ladrón de nicks...
Lo encontré, acá está: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=170
Posteó UN mensaje en 2005 y nunca más... Y me robó el nick...

Qué le voy a hacer... Tendré que ser santo porque no me queda otra...

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Qué le voy a hacer... Tendré que ser santo porque no me queda otra...
> 
> Saludos



 Aunque con estos tiempos no me extrañaria que un dia recibieras una demanda de la iglesia catolica por infraccion de derechos de autor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nick . . .  mido 1,98 descalzo y "Dosmetros" con cualquier zapato o zapatilla. Me suelen decir Dosme y suelo usar Do§me.

Cuando está ocupado le pongo mi vieja respuesta a Trolls (Dosmetros20cms), cuándo de mala onda me preguntaban la estatura.

Hablo de épocas de adolescencia y donde el Troll podía hasta ser un amigo de mi viejo, suelen tener una especial habilidad para que el otro interlocutor no detecte la molestia que te producen sobrándote o gastándote.

Así que a ellos les decía: -"Mido dos metros con veinte centímetros". . .  mientras miraba hacia abajo y colocaba un dedo en la ingle   ! Todo esto sin que mi viejo lo notara, sinó me rompía los dientes   !

Leyendo lo de los trolls de Fogonazo. . .  si se metieron mal conmigo, delicadamente les escupo un ojo y luego los miro volar, no contesto insultos. Me encanta verlos haciendo piruetas! jejesssss


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Aunque con estos tiempos no me extrañaria que un dia recibieras una demanda de la iglesia catolica por infraccion de derechos de autor



¡No des malas ideas, que el demandado voy a ser yo!
Dejá  todo así, que ningún cura se dio cuenta... No... me acaba de llegar una carta del Vaticano... Me descubrieron...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2009)

San Cachooooo . . . me he leido el Corán , la Torah, el Popol Vuh, el Evangelio de Tomás, el Tao Te King. Lao Tsé, y otros varios además del Antiguo y Nuevo Testamento. Alguito nomás encontré respecto de poner la otra mejilla . . .  pero ninguno dice después del cachetazo en la otra   ! ! ! ! !


----------



## electrodan (Mar 17, 2009)

Se me ocurrió cuando entre a un tal "Foros de Electrónica".


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nick viene del conocido anime Digimon... Como algunos los conocen, la competencia de Pokemon ().
EL chiste es que... bueno, para no ir mas al fondo, El protagonista de la serie se llamaba Takato. (Tenia 14, creia en todo), y pos el anime me llego, me gusto. Tiempo despues de investiagar por la web imagenes del anime y musica di con un foro de anime en general con un subforo para digimon, donde obviamente para acceder al contenido, tenia que registrarme. La gota que derramo el vaso fuen que ya habia un Takato en el foro... Y me dije a mi mismo:

Mi mismo. Debes de ser unico en este grande y basto foro. En esos tiempos eran ya... calculo que mas de 25mil.

Asi que me idee el Tacatomon. De Takato, el protagonista de una de las 5 Series, y  el "mon" de Digimon (Digital Monster). Ahora si que soy el unico. Y, pos el anime tambien lo llevo en mi corazon. (que cursi)

Mi imagen tambien, si lo recuerdan, era de un digimon muy padre. aunque ahora nVIDIA me paga por tener su imagencita de la gForce. Me regalaron muchas tarjetas graficas, y algunas las desarme para ver que tenian adentro. Unas de las series 9000GT y unas cuantas mas.

PD: Algunos comentarios sobre graficas, son, desgraciadamente. bromas. ehhjaa.

Saludos.

José David "Tacatomon" Castellanos.


----------



## krit (Mar 17, 2009)

Mi nick?, pues muy sencillo; llegado al punto de escribirlo en el cuestionario puse varios con tema electronico pero no me convencieron asi que miré a mi alrededor y había un bote con galletas saladas con forma de pececitos, de esas que te pones a picar y lo acabas de una sentada .

Y como en el bote ponia "krit" y no tenia ganas de pensar mucho alla que fue.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 17, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Mi imagen tambien, si lo recuerdan, era de un digimon muy padre. aunque ahora nVIDIA me paga por tener su imagencita de la gForce. Me regalaron muchas tarjetas graficas, y algunas las desarme para ver que tenian adentro. Unas de las series 9000GT y unas cuantas mas.
> 
> PD: Si usan ATI en sus graficos, pasense a nVIDIA; Ya que ATI le tiene nVIDIA a nVIDIA. Jajaja.


En este foro no creo que soporten tu SPAM de "nVIDIA". Los foros no son para postear publicidad.
Y si eso no es publicidad, esta muy bien que te gusten esas tarjetas, pero no podes andarlo diciendo por ahí


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2009)

solo queria hacer una pequeña "broma" jejeje.

Es cierto lo del spam, hay que ser mas serio.

Con un edit basta

Saludos.


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 18, 2009)

Mi nick (venado_bike) proviene de Venado= Lugar donde vivo y Bike = porque andaba en Bmx. 


jeje.. 


Saludos..


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Mi nick viene del conocido anime Digimon... Como algunos los conocen, la competencia de Pokemon ().



Digimon nacio como la competencia a los Tamagochi, despues evoluciono a ser la competencia de los Pokemon por el anime, movidas de bandai.






			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AGUAFIESTAS

Yo me he echado unas risas.


P.D.: "Y si eso no es publicidad" no es lo mismo que "Y si, eso no es publicidad"


----------



## arubaro22 (Mar 18, 2009)

mi nick "arubaro22" viene de alvaro que es mi primer nombre escrito en japones y el 22 porque naci un dia 22. el avatar es porque me gusta mucho japon y su cultura, y como tengo gran admiracion por sus antuguos guerreros los samurai puse la captura de una escena de la pelicula el ultimo samurai.



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me regalaron muchas tarjetas graficas, y algunas las desarme para ver que tenian adentro. Unas de las series 9000GT y unas cuantas mas.



nooo, desarmaste una tarjeta serie 9xxxGT solo para ver que tenian    .  yo tengo que conformarmr con mi 8500GT con OC hecho por mi   

saludos


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Al intentar registrarme en el foro, después de aquello de la ganancia del operacional, puse Cacho en el nick. Pero la $#%!$$$!#$ que lo recontra re mil ^*&#$@*$^@! Ya hay uno... San_Cacho al rescate de mi nick. Apenas me registré busqué dónde estaba este ladrón de nicks...
> Lo encontré, acá está: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=170
> *Posteó UN mensaje en 2005 y nunca más... Y me robó el nick...*


Cuanta gracia me causo eso!
Preguntale a Andres o algun moderador si las cuentas caducan?
Considerando que su ultimo mensaje fue hace 4años....

Mi nick se remonta hace unos 24 años atras


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Y tu  avatar? darma?


Excelente serie, aunque soy muy cambiante con los avatars.
JJ Abrahms es un crack. No conforme con Lost y Cloverfield, ahora nos deja el rompecabeza de Aladygma (muy probable secuela de Cloverfield).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Aunque con estos tiempos no me extrañaria que un dia recibieras una demanda de la iglesia catolica por infraccion de derechos de autor


Y con la demanda maldita... Es por Usurpación de Título y Ejercicio Ilegal de la Santidad...
Me ofrecen un arreglo extrajudicial, pero me tengo que sacar el "San"... Es la mejor salida (y la que más me gusta).



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Cuanta gracia me causo eso!


¿Querés algo más gracioso? Posteó UN mensaje, eso ya lo sabías... Pero la cosa es que sólo tuvo una respuesta pidiendo más datos que no había dado... Mirá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about92.html 



Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2009)

Prdí la demanda con El Vaticano y Andrés me descanonizó... 
GRACIAS


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 18, 2009)

Lo de mi nick es mi nombre y la foto insignia de ferrari es porque soy un fanatico de marca (sueño recurrente: Voy andando en una por el centro de mendoza....)


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Prdí la demanda con El Vaticano y Andrés me descanonizó...
> GRACIAS




        ahora arderas en el infierno, junto con los equipos que no tienen reparacion, y los clientes exigiendote garantias de por vida...


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 18, 2009)

> concurría a un cybercafé a jugar al famoso "Counter-Strike", y desgraciadamente era muy bueno..
> 
> de ese juego tambien salio mi nick...
> 
> franko de franco supuestamente y 1819 es un numero que se me ocurrio ponerle    porque siempre habia un franko    asi que le agregue el 1819


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ahora arderas en el infierno, junto con los equipos que no tienen reparacion, y los clientes exigiendote garantias de por vida...


_Que este infierno está encantador, este infierno está embriagador_...  

Qué grandes los Redondos (http://www.rock.com.ar/letras/2/2068.shtml).
Se me mezcló con el tema de la música... Perdón...


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Prdí la demanda con El Vaticano y Andrés me descanonizó...
> GRACIAS


Por fin! ex San Cacho, en varios lados lei tu "disgusto" por la anteposicion San.

Saludos y disfruta de esta nueva etapa en el foro como Cacho!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2009)

JUAZZZZZZ

que tal "Don" CACHO !


----------



## cevollin (Mar 18, 2009)

jajaja pues la historia de mi nick es muy graciosa 

vercion 1
yo hiva a las maquinitas muy seguido y alli hivan unos cuates ps que les gustava molestar a otros muy buena onda esos cuates y de eso yo llege con un peinado tipo afro y uno de ellos estava jugando mario bros y ps bieron al toad (onguito) y ps me pusieron cevollin

vercion 2
hay otra vercion tambien que dice que me pusieron cevollin que por que estoy para llorar de feo jajajaja    

y ps la imagen de mi avatar ps es por que me gusta mucho la musica tecno tipo trance


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2009)

la historia de mi nick es lamentable.

una vez ente a los niks posibles de este foro y son pocos.

y crear mi propio nick......soy un viejo, hace poco un amigo me dio el programa visio 2003 para ver si podia hacer dibujos en word y me tare, solo tiene transistores bopi PNP asiq ue no lo abri mas.
yo se que hoy los pibes trabajan con programas en el colegio todo el año y se acostumbran.

yo seguro que cuelgo la PC y al foro .

por eso el nick que tengo  ops:


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 18, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> que tal "Don" CACHO !


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2009)

Pobre Cacho, va a tardar en aceptar ya lo que es, ahora, con unas demandas encima jajaja.


Ya no mas..

saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 18, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> "Y si eso no es publicidad" no es lo mismo que "Y si, eso no es publicidad"


Ya se, yo quise decir la primera. Porque eso SI es publicidad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no se que decirte, si nos basamos en ese baremo hay que censurarle el avatar al  chaval. Ademas, el contexto no era de lo mas explicito del mundo como para ser publicidad; por esa regla de 3 cada vez que hacemos mencion a los PIC en estos foros hacemos publi. Yo opino que mas que publicidad lo que queria era hacer la gracia, mas que nada porque hay formas mas eficientes de publicitar las nVidia.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

La historia del mio, bueno, hace unos 3 años estube parando en una residencia de estudiantes y había que poner un nombre de equipo a cada ordenador para que se pudiera compartir a través de LAN pelis, musica... Eramos muchos y mi apellido y nombre estaban ya ocupados (ni que decir lo de "casa" "pc" "portatil" "mio"). Falto de ideas le puse Power_to_limit y cuando jugaba al counter strike, call of duty o al day of defeat ponía Power y al final lo alargué a Power_to_limit_Unleased!. Hoy en día solo firmo con unleased! pero la gente me comoce mas por "Power_to_limit" Cuando me registré en el foro le puse power por poner algo pero como estaba ocupado le añadí un 12,quizás por alusión a mi vieja cuenta de hotmail. Que le quieren, es triste pero es así. En perfil, no se puede cambiar el nick?

saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Dejemos a un lado esa discusión. Si nVidia nos quiere patrocinar que me contacte yo con gusto lo atiendo, eso si, que nos envíe también unas buenas tarjetas gráficas para sortearlas en la comunidad.

Mi nick, sencillo, es mi nombre. Pero antes me hacia llamar Li-ion, y eso fue porque tenia encima del escritorio una batería de Li-ion de mi segundo móvil celular un nokia 1100, mi primero fue un nokia 2160 del que se decía que te fritaba las neuronas cada vez que recibías una llamada.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> ...no se puede cambiar el nick?



Solo envíame un mensaje privado con el nick que quieres, y si esta libre te lo cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Solo envíame un mensaje privado con el nick que quieres, y si esta libre te lo cambio.



¡Y si está ocupado también!  
Doy fe.
Hoy me acordé de vos cuando puse San_Cacho para entrar... Y me dijo que no existía el usuario. Después del desconcierto me reí un poco cuando hice memoria... Qué animalito de costumbres que es el hombre...
Gracias de nuevo por el cambio.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...Qué animalito de costumbres que es el hombre...



Es cierto, por suerte te acuerdas de este nuevo nick.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Mi nick, sencillo, es mi nombre. Pero antes me hacia llamar Li-ion, y eso fue porque tenia encima del escritorio una batería de Li-ion de mi segundo móvil celular un nokia 1100, mi primero fue un nokia 2160 del que se decía que te fritaba las neuronas cada vez que recibías una llamada.





			
				Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Mi nick viene de un problema que tuve hace unos cuatro años con un cargador de baterías de ion de litio, que entre otras cosas me dejo la inquietud para crear este espacio.
> 
> Saludos.


     En que quedamos? Por cierto, muy buenos salieron esos nokia, les dura la batería dos semanas.
Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 19, 2009)

No han notado que Andres tiene pinta como de clerigo?    no se por que me lo imagine con un crucifijo y agua bendita exorcisando al ahora  "ex San Cacho"    

Por cierto... cuantos m3 se tuvieron que usar en la ceremonia?


----------



## alexus (Mar 19, 2009)

el mio es sencillo, sale de la "mistura" de alexis (mi segundo nombre, que era con el que me iba a registrar, pero estaba ocupado) y lexus, la marca de autos.. nada mas


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> No han notado que Andres tiene pinta como de clerigo?



Clerigo! Jaja como me has hecho reír, condenado!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2009)

Chico, creo que sería mejor canonizarlo a él, después de todo, opera milagros....

San Andrés de Armenia, fundador de la Orden de los Electrónicos Calzados (si no, te electrocutás).

Y no me exorcizó con agua bendita, sino con percloruro férrico... ¡Hay que ver cómo arde esa porquería si te entra en los ojos!. Después, un bautismo con flux y estoy como nuevo... algo pegajoso, pero nada que la mugre no pueda tapar.

Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Mar 19, 2009)

jjejeje andres nos saca en cara su condicion de moderador... mi nick sale de un gran amigo mio que tuve cuando era niño el LALO SAEZ, el fue como el padre que nunca tuve..me enseño lo bonito de la vida y me metio en esto de la electronica.. por desgracia una enfermedad al corazon con nombre raro se lo llevo en el 2000... y asi tenemos:

Lalo Saez 2000=L+S+2000=ls2k

te extraño lalito...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrés, ya que estamos de pedidos . . . ¿ existe la posibilidad que me cambies a Bill Gates, cuenta bancaria incluida    ?

Si es sin billetes preferiría conservar el Dosmetros   

ATTE

San Dosme.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Claro que existe la posibilidad, ese nombre no se ha utilizado. Lo de cuenta bancaria... imposible, de estar bajo mi tutela ya había aprovechado los intereses y estaría de vacaciones en el mediterráneo.

Saludos.

Nota: Voy a abrir un tema en la sección administrativa para que soliciten los cambios de nick en él.


----------



## jorger (Mar 19, 2009)

Bueno lo de mi nick es una tonteria pero bueno.
De ''jorge-mak'',jorge es mi nombre claro esta.
Pero luego lo de ''mak'' ,viene de que siempre me llaman maki cuando juego al ping pong porque soy muy bueno      .
A siquue antes de registrarme como no se me ocurria ninguno pues dije:Como me llaman maki,me pongo jorge-mak .

Un saludo!


----------



## unleased! (Mar 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Chico, creo que sería mejor canonizarlo a él, después de todo, opera milagros....
> 
> San Andrés de Armenia, fundador de la Orden de los Electrónicos Calzados (si no, te electrocutás).
> 
> ...


Después para acabado perfecto una electrolisis con estaño para salir "cromado"    

Gracias Andres!
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrés: Aquí en Argentina Capital en "Villa del Parque", un barrio muy bonito,  hay una avenida que se llama CUENCA.

¿ Habrá sido tu "biscabuelo" que anduvo haciendo troperías por aquí   ?






(Si picás la foto se agranda !)

 . . . Vaya a saber

 .


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Vaya uno a saber? de pronto un día de estos me llamen para entregarme alguna herencia


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 19, 2009)

El tatarabuelo es el de la derecha


----------



## electronica-2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El tatarabuelo es el de la derecha



 
de donde sacastes eso?


esto sale en el google earth:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

Se están divirtiendo a costillas mías!

Ya tendré mi revancha 

Mientras tanto los estaré vigilado...

YouTube - Dramatic Chipmunk


----------



## electronica-2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Se están divirtiendo a costillas mías!
> 
> Ya tendré mi revancha
> 
> ...



jaja


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola...
La verdad, me quedé pensando. Cosa rara, pero a veces me pasa esto de pensar.

Un par de páginas más atrás posteé el origen de San_Cacho. 
Poco después pasé a ser Cacho, como siempre me llamaron (gracias a San Andrés de Armenia) y nunca conté el porqué.
Después del mío se desató una fiebre de cambio de nombres. Tantos grados hubo de fiebre que hasta se abrió un post para cambiárselo a aquellos que estuvieran disconformes con el propio. Y la fiebre siguió.
Andrés, si se te ocurre poner una clínica de cambio de sexo, calculo que vas a tener clientes, aunque no a mí.

Dejando la digresión de lado y volviendo al tema central, mi apodo y hoy nick viene de la secundaria.
En la Escuela Normal Superior, a la que iba, había de todo menos gente normal, o al menos eran una minoría. Como ven, me incluyo entre los anormales junto con varios profesores, preceptores (celadores) y casi todos los de mi curso. Allá por quinto año a uno de mis anormales compañeros (de esos que a la postre la vida te termina poniendo como hermanos) le "interesaba" una chica de otro curso.
Interesaba está entre comillas porque, se entiende, era un interés... ¿cómo explicarlo? Digamos que era UN interés el que tenía en ella. Bueno, estaba caliente con esta mina, a la que llamaremos por sus iniciales JB simplemente, como para mantener su identidad a resguardo.
Al igual que a mí, a mi amigo siempre le gustaron el whisky y las mujeres, y esta JB tenía curvas e iniciales sugerentes y tentadoras. 
Ciertamente era muy linda y tenía 17 años de añejamiento en barricas de roble. El color de su piel lo evidenciaba.
Lamentablemente, era de las "chicas normales", y terriblemente tilinga.

Al mismo tiempo, en mi anormal escuela había surgido una corriente educativa que decía que (tono de maestra pedagógica argumentando) _"los educandos tendrían un mejor desempeño en las ciencias matemáticas si se les proveyera de calculadoras para su uso"_. Una más de tantas teorías inútiles, pero que dio origen a un par de cajas con calculadoras que cada curso iba a buscar cuando tenía física o matemática. O sólo ganas de apretar botoncitos.
Como esas cajas pasaban de curso en curso (incluido el de JB), cierta vez le sugerí a mi amigo mandar mensajes de ¿amor? a través de ellas. Así fue cómo aparecían, escritos con la letra muy prolija de las chicas de nuestro curso, mensajes como "JB: Aunque no encontrara petróleo, me gustaría hacerte varias perforaciones" y otras de similar y mayor calibre. Todas estaban firmadas, con una letra muy poco prolija, por un tal Cacho. ¿Adivinan quién sugería los textos y escribía la firma?
Yo era el ideólogo y mi amigo, el comité de censura. Muchas de las cosas que ponía a su consideración eran dejadas de lado por ser demasiado ordinarias.

Con el (poco) tiempo, toda la escuela leía las amorosas dedicatorias a JB. Más de una vez hemos visto a los preceptores leyéndolas y riéndose. Todos sabían que salían de nuestro curso, pero no la mecánica del asunto, ni quién proveía las frases, ni quién (quiénes) las escribía, ni quién era el admirador secreto. Eso fue en quinto año.
Si alguien cree que en sexto esto se acabó, se equivoca. Siguió y se puso más interesante porque ahora había gente pendiente de lo nuevo que aparecía en las cajas ya tapizada de "amor". Se transformadorrmó casi en un ritual cotidiano.

Así, frase va, frase viene, pasé a ser Cacho allá por quinto año.
Cacho va, Cacho viene, todo el mundo sabía quién era el de las cajas por sexto.
Las únicas que, creo, nunca entendieron el asunto fueron JB y su grupo de amigas. 
Qué tilingas que eran...
Y qué buenas que estaban...

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2009)

jajjaja Que historia de "amor" más bonita!  Me ha encantado!

Eso tendría que ser como ver una telenovela pero en tiempo real jeje


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 21, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> .... Andrés, si se te ocurre poner una clínica de cambio de sexo, calculo que vas a tener clientes, aunque no a mí...



        Muy buena tu historia, me acorde de las carticas de amor que enviaba a mis novias en la primaria. Aunque a decir verdad, ninguna de esas chicas sabia que era mi novia.  


Saludos a todos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena tu historia, me acorde de las carticas de amor que enviaba a mis novias en la primaria. Aunque a decir verdad, ninguna de esas chicas sabia que era mi novia.



Me alegro de que te haya gustado, y a vos también Selkir.
Haberla vivido fue más divertido, se los aseguro.

Y eso de las novias que no se enteran de que lo son es muy frecuente, y en todos los países  
A buen entendedor...

Saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 21, 2009)

mi nick no tiene nada que ver con la realidad, simplemente es el nombre de una criatura que imaginé para un juego de batallas en el que estoy trabajando.

pero el nick que iba a poner en un principio era "kikerayo" porque en mi barrio cuando era mas joven me decían así, debido a que era buen corredor (atleta)...pero  la electrónica me gustó mas y lo dejé...(rayo =  electrónica? coincidencia? jejeje)

ahh y el avatar es porque, el único super héroe colombiano negro que hay me agrada y la verdad me parece más entretenido poner un avatar pintoresco que una foto real (sin ofender a nadie claro)


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2009)

Para Andres.

A que se debe que se puedan usar imagenes grandes en la firma y avatar?.

Lo unico que se me viene a la mente... umm, se tardaria mas en cargar la pag?
A la larga, se saturaria el server?

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 22, 2009)

Es una manera de permitir que podamos expresar nuestra unicidad e individualidad. Porque más que un simple foro de debate, este espacio esta pensado para agrupar una comunidad.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 26, 2010)

mi nik no tiene historia,puse mi mombre y ya estava ocupado,en el primer correo que ise y siguiendo los nombres sugeridos salio gustavocof115 y desde ay que lo ocupo en todos los foros y cuanto lugar aya que registrarse


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 26, 2010)

Pues antiworld nacio de mi personalidad antisocial de toda la vida por haber sido un niño hiperactivo y problematico. Nadie me lo puso, yo mismo me autoapode asi.
Posteriormente tuve agregados como antiworld nt, ya que por esos años del 98 dominaba la plataforma nt de windows, y casi nadie la conocia, hablando de usuarios comunes claro esta.
Posteriormente salio, como Dr. Antiworld Mustang, por mi aficion por dichos autos y mi conocimiento sobre ellos en cuestiones de mecanica y fallas. 
Y ultimamente, en la fase culminante de mi carrera, al ver un documental sobre Wernher Magnus Maximilian Freiherr von Braun (creador del programa espacial de la nasa y el proyecto apollo), me gusto mucho el titulo de Herr Doctor.
Yo no soy doctor aun, pero me agrado mucho la grandesa de ese titulo de señoría. Asi que pues solo sustitui doctor por ingenieur, para darle aun mas seriedad.
Simplemente así, porque si uso algun apodo que tengo entre los conocidos, pues no tiene nada de original "el grinch" o "mr. scrush", aunque hacen alusion a lo mismo.

Edito para agregar que el avatar es el logotipo que cree (nada elaborado) para mi amplificador hibrido y agregarlo a los papers académicos que he estado haciendo sobre el.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

De donde viene Javo rock?. Bueno Javo viene de Javier, es el nick más de mi tio, pero cuando vivi un tiempo con el, su esposa dijo una vez: aqui ya hay tres Javos (Mi tio, mi primo y yo) entonces lo adopte. Y Rock porque es mu segunda pasión despues de las telecomunicaciones.

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL


cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 6, 2010)

hola buenas , el mio de matrix es por la triologia de las peliculas TheMatrix, Matrix Reloader y Matrix Revolutions, me encantaron estas peliculas y eligi matrix porque neo , morfeo , cifra y algon otro monbre ya estaban buy usados en foros y decidi usar el  de matrix que esta nemos usado . un saludo matrix


----------



## tuimg (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno, les cuento que el origen de mi nick se debe a mi poca originalidad y la de los demas, porque cada vez que me registrabas en un foro o pagina el nick ya estaba ocupado, despues de intentar varias veces presione teclas al azar y salio tuimg, en realidad el nick lo use por primera vez en youtube y para no olvidarme lo tengo en casi todos los foros en que me he registrado.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 6, 2010)

En una etapa de mi vida tenia un laboratorio de electronica y recibia equipos del publico y del gremio en general, para reparar. Del gremio me trajeron uno todo toqueteado que no daban pie con bola.. y me dijeron te dejo este panasonic.. si lo arreglas sos un brujo.. imaginen que paso.. de allí mi sobrenombre.. por el que me conoce mucha gente de Bariloche y Buenos Aires de donde vine a Patagonia. Abri una sucursal en Bariloche con el mismo nombre.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno Tavo10 no viene de nada muy especial, Tavo como talvez muchos piensan vendrá de gusTAVO, *pero nada que ver*. 

En realidad viene de OcTAViO, pero como al principio sonaba feo Tavio, entonces decidí solamente *Tavo*. A parte mi hermana y mi familia a veces me llama por mi sobrenombre que nunca me gustó, "pichu". O también el que me puso mi hermano Guido, "piqiu". Pero nunguno me gusta mas que "Tavo".

Y el "10" es porque siempre aspiro a hacer las cosas lo mejor posible. Aclaro, no soy el chico diez ni nada por el estilo, pero las cosas que hago para mi y lo que me gusta intento y procuro hacerlo "de diez". Jeje

Bueno, parte de mi historia de nick está en mi presentación, en este mismo foro.

Saludos a todos!
*Tavo10*


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pues el mío no es nada difícil de adivinar ya que LOLO viene de mi nombre MANUEL, y como desde muy joven tengo cara de niño, pues me dicen lolito como eso ya era exagerado pues me puse LOLO.
Y el 2n3055 es porque fue el primer transistor de potencia que use en mi vida y la verdad es que me quede alucinado con lo que conseguí, y como es de prever me gusta un montón.
Bueno me encanto este tema, está muy curioso, y algunos NIKS son realmente graciosos.
Bueno saludos del: LOLO 2N3055.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 6, 2010)

Lolo, yo diría:



			
				lolotip35c dijo:
			
		

> Saludos del LOLOTIP35C


 
jajaja!!

Saludos!!
Tavo10


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 6, 2010)

Muy bueno.....................
Gracias  TAVO10.


----------



## funkytorino (Mar 6, 2010)

Buenas...

Mi nick tiene origen musical. Soy asiduo seguidor del magnífico "embajador del buen gusto", el señor Guillermo Crook Pantano, más conocido como Willy Crook. Willy llamaba a su banda, la mejor que tuvo allá por 1997, los "funkytorinos", y esto era por dos razones: primero, porque los estilos musicales que predominaban en las grabaciones de la banda eran el funk y el funky, y segundo porque el señor Crook es un fanático del Torino, gloria del automovilismo nacional de Argentina. Como dije, me gusta mucho la música que hace Crook, por eso me considero un "funkytorino". ¡Salud!


----------



## sammaael (Mar 6, 2010)

jajja la verdad samael es el nombre hebreo de un arcangel que desues fue un angel caido (jajajjajaj) la verdad es que se parece a mi nombre y como este ya estaba usado fue lo que quedo..... como dicen en mi pais es lo que hay no mas.. jajajjajajajaajj


----------



## rash (Mar 7, 2010)

que buenos algunos comentarios..... que gran comunidad

el mio me acompaña desde que entré en secundaria con 14 años, que tiempos más buenos aquellos....
por lo visto me parecía a un cantante llamado rash, rapero creo, que por aquellos entonces sonaba y todos los compañeros del instituto escuchaba... así que todo el instituto me llamaba rash.... 
...este apodo me acompañó ya toda mi vida, en todo lo que intervenía, en vez de mi nombre aparecía rash.... desde mis novias hasta mis amigos todos me conocían por rash, 
de vez en cuando nos reunimos algunos amigos de aquellos tiempos (sin mujeres ) y lo recordamos entre cervezas y risas... 

saludos rash


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 7, 2010)

Es el modelo de mi bajo eléctrico, un Yamaha RBX374


----------



## whtguitar (Mar 7, 2010)

Mi primera guitarra eléctrica fue color blanco ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdxBFprkTPE


----------



## Nepper (Mar 8, 2010)

Bueno, mi nick, viene cuando empecé por 3ra vez el Neverwinter Night, necesitaba un nombre, y no se me ocurría nada, entonces recordé las clases de análisis 1 de la universidad y, gracias al logaritmo neperiano, me puse Nepper (no sabía en ese momento como se escribía).
Un tiempo despues, unos amigos se juntaron a jugar rol, más especificamente a Dangerouns and Dragons, y yo me sumé, como no se me ocurría ningún nombre para mi personaje, me puse Nepper en honor al personaje del Neverwinter Night (además el juego de PC Nevewinter Night sigue las reglas de D&D).
Llegó la hora de unirme al foro, y me gustó tanto nepper, no solo por el personaje, sinó por el matemático mismo, además, acá se vería en relación a la matemática (por el logaritmo neperiano), entonces todo ok!

El avatar, la UAC, bueno, es la empresa del juego de PC DOOM, donde en el DOOM 3 le crearon un ambiente empresarial muy profesional, entonces, mostrar ese simbolo es como trabajar para ellos... o sea, si trabajas en la UAC estás a la vanguardia de la tecnología... Make the way to a bether future...


----------



## PIRCHOP (Mar 8, 2010)

chuuutale pues les cuento la historia de mi nick, es un tanto estúpida pero bueno, fué gracias a un colega, en los tiempo en que estudiábamos comunicaciones electrónicas por allá de los años 90´s , en cierta ocasión le estaba ayudando a alguien más con una explicación acerca de la ley de Kirchhoff y algunos ejemplos, ( a decir verdad ahora ya ni me acuerdo de esas leyes) y éste compañero me llamó "HIJO DE KIRCHHOFF"  y solo fué por la explicación que le dí a un tercer compañero acerca de esos ejemplos de leyes de kirchhoff. con el tiempo ese amigo deformó el hijo de Kirchhoff por hijo de pirchop y últimamente ya ni su hijo soy, ya nomás me dice pirchof o pirchop. Se de algun nick en otros foros que es también pirchop, pero no tengo el gusto de conocerlo ni de saber la razon de su nick. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 8, 2010)

A mi casi todo el mundo me llama Limbo. Una noche por el barrio de gracia (Barcelona), despues de estar pululando por las calles, nos metimos en uno de esos sitios que sirven rata (¿Se llaman McDonals?), la mezcla de materias blandas y la cerveza hicieron que cuando nos hechaban del local (No nos queriamos ir  Eran como las 3 de la mañana), el hombre que cerraba la persiana metalica empezo a bajarla y yo le dije que fuera bajandola poco a poco para que pudiera hacer el limbo (Lo vi enrollao), y eso hizo, y ya al acabar, despues de dejarme la espalda en el intento  Un colega me dijo: Por el poder de nuestro grupo yo te nombro como Limbo D

Hace ya mucho tiempo de eso pero desde ese momento la gente me llama Limbo.
Me llaman de todas las maneras menos por mi nombre real. Tambien me suelo poner Limbotron en los foros si Limbo esta cogido, Limbotron de Limbo y electron.

Para el que no sepa lo que es Limbo:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Y4jajoiDc

Espero no perder seriedad con estas afirmaciones 
Saludos!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2010)

Bien, estabamos reunidos tomandonos unas cervezas (Creo que las cervezas son responsables de las creaciones de ciertos nicks) y uno de los compañeros la borrachera se le elevo a la n potencia y se le escapó un chinazo (Cuando un hombre muy macho tiene unos segundos gays pss cosa que no pude dejar pasar para burlarme de el hasta el sol de hoy (eso hace ya 10 años ) a raiz de eso comenzaron a decir que me pase de "Rata" por burlarme del amigo que estaba muy borracho, y por ser muy "rata" fui "condenado a ser "Ratmayor"


----------



## Luis1342 (May 29, 2010)

Hola Foro mi nick nace por el año 2004/05 y lo use para otros foros que no tenian que ver con la electrónica 
 El Luis pues es por que así me llamo y el 1342,no es una fecha o algo en especial como se cree en un principio,es más bien el orden de encendido de un jetta de 4 cilindros (y creo que de varios más) 1-3-4-2 solo que sin los guiones,y es que es aquel 1998  siendo un morro de 15 años,estaba(y todavia lo estoy) enamorado de este automovil no dudaria en un futuro si es posible hacerme de uno,claro no es el único este me gustan otros más como el trans am y varios de la vieja escuela y no dejo atras a los japos como el lucino,el 300zx,el eclipse viejito,Honda Civic SiR 2 del 2000(el azul) y un largo etc
saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

por que no habia visto antes este tema?

bien pues (aunque no paresca) yo tenia a mi cargo una revista de creacion literaria El Laberinto De La Quimera (para mas detalles sigan el link de mi firma), y segundos antes de que se imprimiera apareciendo bajo mis textos "anonimo" e influenciado por mi poeta favorito Charles Baudelaire, se me ocurrio este sobrenombre que hacia referencia a mi apetito por las ideas ajenas, siendo una metafora del gusano que despues de muerto come tu cerebro desde entonces me hago llamar (incluso para los amigos): Helminto Gris


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 29, 2010)

¿Antes tenías un cuenta en Hi5... ?


Mi nick.... proviene de la más recóndita putrefacción de mi mente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naaa.... Hammer es "Martillo", "To face" signica algo como "encarar, confrontar, etc..." (en inglés).


Hammer es una alegoría del poder en una sociedad, cada uno de nosotros es un clavo, y el poder se encarga de "clavarnos" (pegándonos en la cabeza _hasta dejarnos tontos_) en el lugar adecuado para mantener la estructura del sistema sin que se desarme... y soy un antisistémico, agarro al martillo y lo mando a volar... jejeje



(Mi avatar es simplemente una imagen que encontré por ahí y me gustó, bajo el nombre de _Hammer Daemon_.... )


----------



## anx (Jun 7, 2010)

Pues la historia de mi nick es......Bueno la verdad no tiene historia jajaja. Un dia me registre en un foro que no era este y simplemente pulse tres letras al azar y salio esto.


----------



## kiws (Jun 7, 2010)

jjajja buena manera de formar tu nick solia usar esa tecnica pero despues aparecian cada cosas que a la hora de la hora no podia recordar el nick, jajaj bueno mi nick viene de mi apellido desde la secuendaria me an llamado asi, claro asi no se escribe pero como me daba flojera tratar de explicarle a los demas como se escribia los dejaba que ellos lo deducieran y todos llegaban a la misma conclucion asi que decidi ponerme asi. ( mi apellido en realidad es QUIHUIS pero mucho optan por ponerlo asi KIWS) asi que de ahi me nick  saludos a todos


----------



## HADES (Jun 19, 2010)

Bueno dire que al igual que Helminto G. Yo tampoco sabia de la existencia de un tema dedicado a esto!.

Bueno salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Mushito (Jul 1, 2010)

HADES 
explica tu nick:enfadado:


----------



## HADES (Jul 1, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................

va esta bueno.......................igual ni es interesante para la mayoria

el asunto es que a mi desde chico me a gustado lo que se refiere la historia las leyendas los heroes miticos los titanes, el olimpo y todo eso y pues bueno me decidi por el dios del inframundo HADES es eso como dije nada interesante


----------



## javii93 (Jul 1, 2010)

Me llamo Javii y soy de 1993 jajaj


----------



## HADES (Jul 1, 2010)

javii93 dijo:


> Me llamo Javii y soy de 1993 jajaj



Algo curioso porque por aqui antes existia un tal Javivi kenshin

Pero ahora ya no mas 

saludos

HADES


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 1, 2010)

El mio mucha imaginacion no tiene, es simplemente la version trucha de Homero :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqLjLG2vzec


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 1, 2010)

Bueno el mio surgio a raiz del fanatismo que tengo de la saga Castlevania particularmente de Aria of Sorrow entrega que salio para GBA el nick lo uso desde los 23 desde entonces cada que me registraba en alguna pagina me ponia soma23,soma24,soma25,somacruz25 es de obviar que el numero que usaba despues del nick representaba mi edad con el tiempo me quede con somacruz25 que tambien lo uso en mi messenger pero me di cuenta que no todo el tiempo hiba a tener 25  asi que haciendo una peticion al señor Cuenca me lo cambio a simplemente Somacruz con lo cual estoy mas q*UE* contento  en otras paginas quise hacer lo mismo pero como se imaginaran ya hay "otros" somacruz (impostores) que ya han hecho uso del mismo :enfadado: el avatar es el personaje que representa el nick


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2010)

Me llamo Jaime, pero mi madre desde pequeño me llamó Tiago, que es diminutivo de Santiago.
Y como Jaime y Santiago es lo mismo ...no hay problema. 

En la actualidad, practicamente todos mis amigos y familiares me llaman Tiago, Si me llaman por mi nombre "oficial" hoy por hoy, me resulta extraño.

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 3, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Me llamo Jaime, pero mi madre desde pequeño me llamó Tiago...
> Y como Jaime y Santiago es lo mismo ...no hay problema.




hahaha


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 18, 2010)

No sabía que esto existía. Apareció por ahí en una noche de aburrimiento.
En fin, Josefe viene de la abreviatura de mis dos nombres, Jose y Fernando, que cariñosamente me llaman mis compañeros del instituto, y 17 porque de pequeño me gustaba ese número por ser el del autobús que cogíamos mi padre y yo para ir a la plaza mayor. En otros lados lo cambio por 220, que no necesita explicación.


----------



## Pl@ga (Sep 20, 2010)

Quién no vio la pelicula Hackers???,con Angelina Jolie  y los otros actores  ,pues obvio!! viene de el actor este *Fisher Stevens* , cuyo _nick_ informático es *la Plaga*, ademas de ser mi nick favorito al jugar Quake III Arena...


----------



## koreano656 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mmm...  Veamos... Todo comenzo una tarde calurosa de Abril en la cual.....

Jaja... Na... Ni me acuerdo como fue... La cosa que un dia en el colegio, creo que por el 2004, ya ni se... pero bue, saltaron un par de amigos llamandome coreano... Lo cual no tengo ninguna relacion con uno... Soy un gringo de 1.96m de alto... Jeje... 

Pero bue... Asi quedo... Me siguieron llamando asi por un rato pero despues no mas... Pero me quedo como nick pa' todas las cuenatas que me iba creando... 

La "K" es por que lo escribi haci pensando que era korea... Jeje... y el 656 por los ultimos 3 de mi doc...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lo mio es solo una ocurrencia...
siempre utilizo el nombre *Kaedus* en caulquier cosa,
cuyo significado viene de una palabra hebrea, pero la transforme a mi gusto...
luego se me ocurrio agregar los sub-conjuntos *ElectroRaik* para que mi nombre 
saliera mas... electrico, y por asi decirlo,,,"electrizante" jojojo


----------



## hell_fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Soy fanatico de los simpsons y me hice miembro del famosisimo grupo Hell fish hahaha  de ahii mi nick 


saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 29, 2010)

jaja buenos nicks.. el mio es porque cuando me hice el correo electronico jugaba al rugby en banco nacion.. las siglas del club Banco Rugby Club.. por ende.. nacho_brc... habian otros nachos en el club.. pero los dormi a todos.. ajaj.. despues aparecieron un nachin_brc.. y otros personajes.. pero toda la division tenia el nombre seguido de _brc aunque a la gente que no conoce el club supongo que le pareceran extrañas las siglas


----------



## webster26 (Oct 4, 2010)

que tal buenos dias!!, bueno pues mi nick salio de mi correo y de que asi me decian en la casa mi abuela materna y el 26 pues no se, ese salio del hotmail al parecer ya eremos bastantes webster`s XD.
originalmente iba a poner JAMES, pero el foro no me dejo mas que con numeros y pues no me agrado la idea.


----------



## Agustin Alvia (Oct 5, 2010)

Bueno mi nick es mi nombre, aunque no siempre fue mi nombre antes mi nick era El_austin que también salia de mi nombre que yo decía que era en ingles Jajajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 17, 2010)

un  día me estaba quejando (no recuerdo por que)  y  mi esposa me dijo que  no  me quejara mas ,porque ella  me trata como  a un rey y que yo era un como el rey julien de  malo y  que ella  como moris ,eso es toda la historia de mi  reciente nick


----------



## ultraseven (Oct 19, 2010)

buenas tardes, soy sergio, soy muy nuevo con la electronica, mi nombre de este foro lo saque de una serie que veia de chico que se llamaba ultra siete, el personaje era japones, se ponia unos anteojos y adquiria poder, peleaba con lagartos y otros moustros, me dedico al aire acondicionado, en otros foros uso mi nombre, pero muchas veces me acuerdo del personaje este porque me gustaria boxear a unos cuantos lagartos, Jajaja, unos de los videos juegos que mas me gusto es el elevator action, saludos amigos


----------



## mendfi (Oct 25, 2010)

holaaaaaa  bueno el mio viene de la fusion de mis dos apellidos.....un dia estaaba en el chat de lo mas aburrido y no sabia que poner de nick en el msn. y bueno sin querer pense mitad y mitad de mis apellidos  MENdoza FIgueroa--------> y asi es como se creo mi nick peeeee......

ahhh  y en otras cuentas tengo pero de LOCOCUCHO.......bueno mi nombre es jorge luis y a los que se llaman asi se les dice "coco lucho".........jorge ----> coco        luis-----> lucho

pero "coco lucho" es algo simple y muy comun me dije......asi que les cambie las primeras letras a cada nombre y los junte .........=D   asi nacio el "LOCOCUCHO"     jejeje

ese fue mi nick en gunbound que creo que aun perdura.........XD      

PD: me quede en maso de oro ........pero ahora creo que soy zetro ......XD


----------



## lewatoto (Oct 26, 2010)

bueno la historia del mio se remonta cunado cree mi primera cuenta de correo electrónico y como no tenia Internet en mi casa y no tenia dinero para ir a un cibercafé nunca podía mantener una cuenta activa hasta que después de tantos intentos fallidos por que cuando volvía a hacer mi cuenta el nombre que había elegido ya estaba en uso me puse a pensar... y como estaba en mi época de engase con los bionicle... esos que parecían robots de lego, que hasta la forma de escribir se me quedo, el que mas me gustaba era el que controlaba el aire --> lewa y el toto fue la evolucion de un sobrenombre que me habia puesto mi tia, que sus hijos no podian pronunciar bien y lo modificaron hasta que quedo en toto y asi junte las dos palabras y hasta ahorita soy en unico lewatoto en todo internet


----------



## HADES (Oct 26, 2010)

lewatoto dijo:


> bueno la historia del mio se remonta cunado cree mi primera cuenta de correo electrónico y como no tenia Internet en mi casa y no tenia dinero para ir a un cibercafé nunca podía mantener una cuenta activa hasta que después de tantos intentos fallidos por que cuando volvía a hacer mi cuenta el nombre que había elegido ya estaba en uso me puse a pensar... y como estaba en mi época de engase con los bionicle... esos que parecían robots de lego, que hasta la forma de escribir se me quedo, el que mas me gustaba era el que controlaba el aire --> lewa y el toto fue la evolucion de un sobrenombre que me habia puesto mi tia, que sus hijos no podian pronunciar bien y lo modificaron hasta que quedo en toto y asi junte las dos palabras y hasta ahorita soy en unico lewatoto en todo internet



jejejej buena esa paisano!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2010)

lewatoto, me suena familiar la imagen, que es?:


----------



## lewatoto (Oct 26, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> lewatoto, me suena familiar la imagen, que es?:


 un dia que no tenia nada que hacer(bueno estaba en la clase de fisica, pero tenia una pereza  hehehe) intente hacer algo en mi cuaderno para entretenerme y al ver todos mis intentos frustrados, me aburrí aun mas y haciendo lineas me salio la l y así seguí haciendo mas lineas hasta que me quedo algo parecido a esa imagen, ya despues la "edite" hahaha si pues  y asi llego mi firma artistica hehehe


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2010)

me recuerda a la forma de la cueva donde habitaba teke-li en el libro las aventuras de artur gordon pym de poe...


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Mi nick simplemente es AGUCASTA89: AGUstín(nombre)    CASTA&%$·&%%$(apellido)     89 (1989nacimiento) 

Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 28, 2010)

Electromecanico...simplemente que quede claro que no soy electronico, por que hay veces que hago cada consulta.. que cuando pasa el tiempo y las vuelvo a leer me dan verguenza, pero bueno eso quiere decir que en algun momento lo podre cambiar por electronico ja ja


----------



## maxi1330 (Oct 28, 2010)

el mioo es muy simplee.. maxi por que me llamo maxi y 1330 por que es el numero de mi casa jaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2010)

Wuajajajaj ahora sé cómo te llamas y sé dónde vives! MUAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Che, y por qué el mario bros^^ jaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

En realidad busqué una imagen de un martillo, me apareció un Mario con martillo, y lo dejé como avatar =P


----------



## maxi1330 (Oct 29, 2010)

te falta saber la calle jajajajajajajjaj


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

En algún rato más un desconocido va a tocar a la puerta de tu casa. Mejor no le abrás....


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 1, 2010)

historia del nick???
mmm....interesante...

bueno, como muchos colegas Meliklos es el abreviado del nombre y apellido...MELIssa KLOSter...easy..
y Mafalda, porque desde chica siempre leia...me encanta! 
ademas esa forma de ser que tiene me encanta... inocente como una ñiña que es pero cuestionadora y muy pensativa con las cosas que la rodean....

no quiere decir que sea asi...jaja pero si mafalda


----------



## Robo (Nov 2, 2010)

haber, porque robo <--- eso no sono bien jeje-  porque en los viejos tiempos(no tqan viejos) alguien me vio caminando muy cuadrado, y me dijo asi por eso, pero desde que empece a llevar aparatos "raros" hechos por mi todo el mundo me comenzo a llamar asi, entonces para identificarme me puse ese nombre en donde me inscribia, si, en todo, el 11 va porque como en varias partes ya estaba robo, undia el 1 hasta que estaba disponible, por ahi en taringa estuvo disponible con el 11 y me puse igual aqui. por ahi a mi hermana le hiceuna cuenta en un juego tambien con el 11 por que no estaba disponible su nombre, asi que si ven nombres con 11, probablemente sean de mi creacion muajajajajaja.
y el muñequito de la era del hielo, porque siempre busca lo que quiere hasta que lo encuentra sin importar si se mete en problemas o en la boca de un tiranosaurio jeje


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo en una época para todos los foros era "lococasta" pero como que para este no daba.. XD

"estás en un foro técnico" 

Saludos


----------



## otto (Nov 6, 2010)

Buenas tardes gente!! Mi nick es en honor al fundador de la escuela donde aprendí muchísimo de lo que se como técnico electrónico, el mejor lejos ( sin buscar problemas) Otto Krause
Saludos! =D


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 8, 2010)

Yo pensé que era por el chofer de Autobús escolar de Springfield





(offtopic pero no me lo pude aguantar) jaja


----------



## SrRoLiTo (Nov 11, 2010)

BUENO, explicar el porque de mi nick es muy facil....resulta que yo soy de la ciudad de bogota...pero...por cosas de la vida mi familia se ha mudado, asi que todos la mayoria de los que conocen mi origen me dicen ROLO. pero las nenas del barrio le colocaron diminutivo a mi nombre en tonces de ahi sale RoLiTo.......y lo uni con Sr (SrRoLiTo) porque una vez me iba a inscribir en otra pagina e ya habia alguien con el nick de Rolito, asi que le agregue "Sr"..para no afectarlo mucho y ademas suena como mas importante...jejeje!!!...saludos!!!


----------



## Imzas (Nov 12, 2010)

Bueno, a mi siempre me ha gustado el nombre Jazmin, debido a que cuando estudiaba en el LIceo, vi a u na niña  muy simpatica y femenina que se llamaba Jazmin, era muy delicada y tierna, y pense que si hubier nacido chica me hubiera gustado ser asi, y no ser ese ser tosco, que era como me veía en la realidad, ademas me atrajo tambien un poco.
Aunque he elegido otro paa la vida real, debido a que luego debere pasar a tribunales para el cambio de nombre legal, debido a que el Juez ( o jueza) puede tener ciertos prejuicios o ser tránsfobo de plano, lo que dificultaria la asignacion del nuevo nombre femenino.
Bueno y mi segundo apellido es Rojo, por eso elejí primero el nick JazminRojo, debido a que quiero reordenar mis apellidos, ya que mi padre verdaderamente no se merece que su apellido este primero, y mi madre es todo lo contrario, es una santa en vida. Y bueno de ahi a Jazminia, hay un paso . 
saludos


----------



## Roberto (Nov 17, 2010)

la historia de mi nick ese es mi nombre jajja


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

que raro que te haya permitido poner un nombre de nick! jaja


----------



## gisandrz (Nov 27, 2010)

En todos los foros donde he estado registrado, siempre utilizo el nick de Gisandrz, que son las iniciales de mi nombre Giovanni Sandoval Ruiz.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

No puedo contarles la historia de mi nick ya que si no, debería asesinarlos a todos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No puedo contarles la historia de mi nick ya que si no, debería asesinarlos a todos



¿Veterano de guerra?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tocatomon: si te contestara, ya sabés lo que pasaría, deberías pasar a formar parte de mis alimentos tradicionales (tales como los panda y los lemures) jijijijijii


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 8, 2010)

jajaja muy interesantes todas sus historias

bueno mi nick viene de este






este se llamas stalker

y este

es un personaje de juego half life 2







y 94 es mi año de nacimiento


stalker tambien segnifica asechador

stalke + 94: stalker94


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2010)

Bueno en HL2 EP1 salen esos Stalkers, Toda una aventura!


----------



## homerxispa (Dic 11, 2010)

Mi nick es por que me gusta mucho los simpsons en especial Homer y por mi mascota que lo llame por lo mucho que me gusta el mundo de la electronica o como yo lo llamo las Xispas HomerXispa =)


----------



## trokena (Dic 15, 2010)

*BU*eno, mi nick es trokena (obvio...XD) se preguntaran *POR *q*UE* elegi ese nick, les cuento... todo se remonta a la epoca en que surgio ese divertido juego de unos moviles q*UE* se disparaban, tenias que tener en cuenta la direccion y velocidad del viento, el angulo de disparo y la potencia de fuego, sip... ese es, el conocido juego gunbound, la verdad sin mentirles es q*UE* cuando me quise crear una cuenta para poder jugar, todos los nick q*UE* escribia, el servidor me decia q*UE* ya estaba en uso...pufff, (seguro q*UE* a la mayoria de ustedes les habra pasado lo mismo al momento de registrarse en diferentes paginas), *BU*eno la cosa es que puse el nombre de mi conejo (trokena) y me lo acepto, asi q*UE* desde entonces uso ese nick para registrarme en otros foros, ya que hasta el momento no me ha causado problemas al momento de registrarme.
P.D: No se copien mi nick, es en serio XD


----------



## Protoboard (Dic 15, 2010)

La historia detrás de mi nick es muy simple: cuando trabajo en un circuito lo primero es probarlo en una placa de prueba, es decir un protoboard! No se si así se le conozca en todos lados pero creo que si, lo más raro que he escuchado es breadboard pero eso creo que solo es en estados unidos o en paises de habla inglesa. Tengo un nick muy genérico pero nadie del foro lo había tomado antes. Desde que me registré aqui he probado suerte en otros foros pero en la mayoría protoboard era un nick que ya estaba tomado.


----------



## felicris (Dic 18, 2010)

historia de mi NICK

de partida muy buenas historias sobres sus nicks 
el mio viene de la suma de mi nombre *Feli*pe + mi cantante favorito *Chris* Cornell 
cuando me inscribi en el foro (una muy buena recomendación hace como 4 años) no se me ocurria nada y decidí hacerlo como mi nombre y algo que recuerde, por mucho tiempo me decia feli asi que asi quedo.
el otro nick que mas utilizo es tuto_07 (no en este foro), tuto es por mi cara de sueño y 07 por que es mi numero de la suerte.

Felicris (le quite la H por que no me gustaba como se veia).

saludos.


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

Bueno pues mi nick sale de algo teologico pues los zealot son un especie de clerigo dedicados ala proteccion. es un poco belico el asunto pues es como un clerigo de combate
y pues el 13 por el dia de mi nacimiento


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Dic 29, 2010)

Pues mi nick puede sonar un poco agrandado, pero es una locura que un día me dijeron. A raíz de ser muy curioso e interesado en muchos temas desde chico, me decían "genio" por que aprendí electrónica antes de estudiarla junto con algo de química y física... pero de esos experimentos de libros.

Luego ya mayor, conociendo la computación, entre compañeros nos colocábamos apodos referentes al asunto: yo era DATA, mi amigo era BYTE y otros nombres por el estilo.

Un día, en una fiesta familiar, un primo de mi esposa me bautizó de DATAGENIO... el nombre me gustó y lo modifiqué un poco a DATAGENIUS... pero para nada tan tan inteligente, solo muy curioso y metido hasta donde los recursos y el tiempo lo permiten.

De todos modos, de que provecho es saber cosas si no hay con quien compartirlas? por eso me asocié a este foro, para compartir y aprender de ustedes 

Un afectuoso saludo a todos ustedes

Si es que no lo encuentro antes, me gustaría crear el hilo hacerca de las "firmas que usas"


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 29, 2010)

Jaja Mr. Genio, me gusta la idea del post sobre firmas. Por ahora te dejo para que veas la mía.. La acabo de cambiar.. Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

(la mia tambien habla de un genio)


----------



## xtremfast (Dic 29, 2010)

hola el mio es la velocidad en extremo


----------



## crazy220 (Ene 1, 2011)

En mi caso mi apodo era el loco por varias razones, una de ellas fue adaptar un joystick de play station one, le saque el vibrador y le adapte un chispero electrico de los que se usan para prender las cocinas, entonces nos poniamos unas pulceritas metalicas y jugabamos al boxeo, en lugar de vibrar te pegaba choques electricos(tampoco taaan fuerte, algunos exajeran jaja), acompañando a este tema, mi peinado es con gel todo parado y desde la escuela me j*****an con que metia los dedos en el enchufe antes de salir... entonces al principio era el loquito, despues el loquito 220 (por los 220Voltios) y luego para que quede mas lindo crazy220. Una estupidez pero bue... es la historia jajaja feliz año nuevo!!!


----------



## dios (Ene 4, 2011)

Quise poner un nombre que me personifique y este se me ocurrió instantáneamente, pueden pensar que soy presumido pero soy realista; 

no mentira siempre quise ponerme este nombre porque o sea... que es mas cool que tener de nombre dios en un foro.


----------



## foc (Ene 4, 2011)

Mi nick son mis iniciales Francisco Alejandro Orozco Casillas (FAOC) pero no me gusto asi que omiti la (A) y asi salio FOC  trabajando en u.s.a en la construccion en el casco de proteccion le ponia (FOC) y los gabachos pensaban que era alucion a la palabra F**K  mal escrita.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 5, 2011)

jaja que buenos los últimos 2.. me reí mucho, con dios y _fuk_ jeje


----------



## dios (Ene 5, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> jaja que buenos los últimos 2.. me reí mucho, con dios y _fuk_ jeje



Gracias quizás si vallas al cielo al final...


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

mi nick representa desde cuando uso internet y lo de joloso.... vamos a ver.... estube a punto de poner colosoderodas pero la verdad yo siempre fui mas joloso


----------



## nacioninka (Ene 13, 2011)

el mios es sencillo nacioninka

Nacion Inka el  renacer


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 13, 2011)

che, pero inca no es con C? (estamos hablando de los antiguos pobladores de perú y argentina?)


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 13, 2011)

Yo no se porque me puse este nick. La verdad que no me acuerdo...
Pero  la verdad que me arrepiento de haber puesto un nick tan m$%&"a. Pero bue, que se le va a hacer ajaj
saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 15, 2011)

es un plagio de "voldemort" (harry potter) jaja

Eh, Volpe, te cambiaste el nick!


----------



## German Volpe (Ene 16, 2011)

Sisi agucasta por suerte me lo cambio Andres! jaja
saludos


----------



## gcgiron (Ene 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Mi nick gcgiron, sale la primera letra (g)de Guido, la segunda letra (c) de Carmona y la tercera (giron) del segundo apellido.

Gracias.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

Me gusta la costumbre de los países centroamericanos de poner doble apellido  
Aunque sumando el de mi padre y el de mi madre tendría 22 letras jaja..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 19, 2011)

Aqui en Venzuela tambien se usa el segundo apellido, aunque en mi caso, rara vez lo uso, solo cuando me toca llenar alguna forma que diga "Coloque nombre completo" jajaja


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Cuando regresé del exilio, viendo que no conseguía trabajo en ninguna parte debido a mi "avanzada edad" (según las normas empresariales) monte un taller donde hacía de todo: Pintura, diseño gráfico, reparación de computadores, diseño de software, etc.  y lo llamé *ARTEAYUDAS* y lo utilizo en todas mis actividades en la red


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

Mi nick, una historia corta, la verdad, en la escuela me dijeron, alfo, y cuando me veían llegar me decían, hay viene el alfo, y pues ya, mi nombre es alfredo, ya se entenderá por que


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

Mi nick es bastante sencillo simplemente es porque estudio en san valero y soi el grupo 7.


----------



## snowdog (Ene 24, 2011)

snowdog por By-tor & Snow Dog, temazo mal del disco Fly By Night de Rush (attenti que dije *disco*).
Tan fana soy que hasta registré el nombre en forma comercial para fabricar algunos productos e hice un isotipo reconocible.


----------



## Eliana (Feb 14, 2011)

Pues resulta que tengo tres nombres y un día a mis compañeros de clase se les ocurrio que era porque tenia tres personalidades, y que como nadie me llamaba Eliana pues esa era la personalidad oculta... si suena raro pero... pues resulta que ahora cada vez que digo o hago algo que ellos no esperan le hecho la culpa a Eliana ... así que cuando ingrese al foro decidí ponerme así.


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 17, 2011)

la m espor mi nombre, Marco. Olave es mi apellido paterno y el 0 o cero es por que por lo general hay molave1 ,2,3 etc. asi que para no tener que estar buscando utilizo siempre el molave0. aunque es un poco ( bastante ) fome. me gustaria cambiarlo pero no tengo ni idea de como se hace. saludos a todos ...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 17, 2011)

Molave. Te cuento, si te gustaría cambiar el nick,  como hicieron ya varios en el foro, el enlace es ESTE. Ahí le comentas a Andrés Cuenca (administrador) y él en un tiempo lo cambia. (no es automático, puede tardar un tiempo)

Saludos!


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 17, 2011)

muchas gracias agucasta lo hare enseguida.


----------



## Nano24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mi nick viene mas que todo por un apodo desde la infancia, de ese a los 5 años mis primos les costaba pronunciar mi nombre, tanto les costaba decir "arnaldo"    tumbaban mi nombre por Nano de ahi que al registrarme en el foro habian muchos "Nano"  que decidi agregarle la edad "24" asi quede como el Nano24 en el foro. Por cierto aun hoy dia todos en la familia me llaman es Nano... que cosas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

jaja buen nick 
saludos
PD:
      yo esperaba algo como nanofaradio o algo asi¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2011)

Fíjate, "Nano" Me suena un poco difícil, estaba más fácil "Naldo", así concuerda con tu nombre XD!

Saludos!


----------



## Nano24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Jaja tienen razon el Naldo busca mas a mi nombre pero bueno es otra la historia    y lo que comentaban mas arriba de nanofaradio jajaja la verdad no lo habia pensado   que no lo sepan mis amigos sino quien los aguanta cambiandome el apodo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2011)

bueno amigo,desde hoy sos el nanofaradio ¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos
PD: es broma nano24¡¡¡


----------



## lupitos (Mar 19, 2011)

Como soy nuevoen el foro desde hace dos dias ,os dire el porque de mi nick.
En mi epoca de estudiante me decian que me parecia al actor Maximo Ranieri, que hacia un papel en la pelicula ,Una ciudad al final del camino,el nombre del personaje era Luppo Meniconi.
Como Lupo (lobo en latin)estaba cojido en muchos foros, pues le puse el diminutivo,y asi van mas de 10 años.

                                              Un saludo


----------



## Blauered (Mar 20, 2011)

Gentil coincidencia, Saludos!


----------



## Nano24 (Mar 20, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno amigo,desde hoy sos el nanofaradio ¡¡¡¡¡¡
> saludos
> PD: es broma nano24¡¡¡



jajaja no te creas aveces algunos amigos por sacarme de las casillas me decian asi   por lo de los condensadores casi daba con el nanofaradio jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2011)

en mi colegio había un colorado ,el pelo rojo rojo, y lo llamamos el zener ,pero no se enojaba


----------



## Nano24 (Mar 20, 2011)

naa bueno tampoco me enojaba asi solo que ya se les volvia una costumbre y ya no me llaman por mi nombre y aveces en medio de una multitud me decian "nanofaradiooo como estas"   y te imaginas la gente se miraba   jaja pero no era de enojarme.


----------



## leonhar (Mar 21, 2011)

hey, la verdad es que cuando uno ve un nick raro lo primero que piensa es de donde vino la idea, el mio no es nada raro y asta parece gringo, pero la verdad es que salio de un video juego que me engrillo (emociono mucho) y ahora despues de viejo (mayor de 18, con una carrera y familia) lo sigo jugando. este juego es final fantasy y el nick lo tome del personaje de la primera saga que jugue FFVIII.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en mi colegio había un *colorado ,el pelo rojo rojo, y lo llamamos el zener* ,pero no se enojaba


Nosotros teníamos un pelirrojo al que le decíamos "_el remache de cobre_"...pero se calentaba mal!


----------



## Nano24 (Mar 22, 2011)

jajaja esta bueno ese el remache    la verdad es que he leído algunas historias aquí de como se les ocurrió idear esos nick y son interesante, por lo menos el de FFVIII, dice que lo ha sacado de un vídeo juego, no se como no se me ocurrió a mi también sacar uno ya que era muy aficionado a los nintendos.


----------



## Mikepower (Mar 27, 2011)

Saludos a todos

He leido algunas historias de los porque? de los nicks y en verdad son muy interesantes y divertidas... les cuento que el mio se debe a que cuando era estudiante me gustaba ayudar a mis compañeros, les asesoraba en las materias que se les dificultaban, entonces ellos comenzaron a decirme poderosisimo mike y en una de esas durante una clase de ingles a alguno se le ocurrio decirme Mikepower, segun el traduciendo poderosisimo mike al ingles, y de ahi es que ya todos me decian Mikepower y pues ya llevo 10 largos años siendo "Mikepower"
Buen dia a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2011)

big-mike  tambien te abran dicho ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pfc (Mar 27, 2011)

hola a todos 
bueno soy estudiante de electrónica y mi nick surgió de una practica en la cual no funcionaba en timmer 555 y la culpa de todo era un falso contacto en el protoboard pero como estaba algo estresado me enoje y se me salio decir ¡"put...... falso contacto"! y lo resumí en pfc y por eso!!!


----------



## cascote (Abr 9, 2011)

me quede medio atontado con la historia de troll del principio jajaja, mi nick surge de un apodo escolar, por mi rudimentaria manera de jugar al futbol, de alguna manera que quisieron poner el tan popular sobrenombre de "el hacha", solo que en ese momento aun no existia, y no eran muy lucidos mis compañeros jajajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 9, 2011)

ay una pizeria /roticeria que se llama igual ''cascote''  pero mal escrito ''kascote'' 
bienvenido al foro don cascote


----------



## cascote (Abr 9, 2011)

Bien si la conozco, es en tupungato, es medio carero el lugar, jajaja que bueno saber que hay varios compañeros de mendoza.


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 30, 2011)

MacPérez

Ése es mi nick. Y es un tributo a *Angus MacGyver.* 







Gran personaje, siempre haciendo el bien, ayudando al más desfavorecido. Nunca empuñó un arma (salvo en el primer capítulo de la primera temporada), ¡¡y sus inventos!!, ¡¡y su navaja suiza!! 

Por favor, que vuelva Angus MacGyver.


----------



## tronik (Abr 30, 2011)

el mio surguio porque el que queria ya estaba registrado 
y se me ocurrio tronik
por cierto el que queria era Osciloscopio jaaja me encantan  los osciloscopios aajaj
al principio cuando empesaba les llamaba nave espacial creia que era de otro mundo un osciloscopio jaja
en fin 

saludos! a todos los que aportan buenos comentarios 
¡Fogonazo para presidente! ajajaj 
me gustan mucho  sus comentarios


----------



## Cacho (May 2, 2011)

Marcelo64 dijo:
			
		

> mi nick "Marcelo64" por que hablando digitalmente *2^8 = 64*...



Ah... ¿Y 2^6 cuánto es?


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

Cacho!! le fallo el algebra de boole jejeje se fue un poco como al 256 seguro que le falto inclluir en el algoritmo de su nombe /4


----------



## Uro (May 2, 2011)

2 ^6 Es *36*.


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2011)

milrando lo que puso uro, me doy cuenta lo hizo al reves no elevo 2 a la 8 si no 8 a la 2 pero si estaba hablando de numeros binarios no octales??? se le mezclaron los sitemas de numeracón....


----------



## Uro (May 2, 2011)

Eso pasa Panda, Cuando se estudian conjuntamente se enredan los cables muy a menudo. A mi me ha pasado. El error está en no revisar antes de "enviar mensaje", no pensamos en el lector, somos inconscientes del otro lado del hilo.


----------



## pentadactylon (May 4, 2011)

Hola mi nick es pentadactylon, ( _del griego penta=5 dactylon =dedos_)  hace 25 años cultivaba orquídeas y me llamó la atencion el nombre de una especie en particular:_Oncidium pentadactylon_ o sea la flor de ese Oncidium tenie 5 dedos...Mi vivero de plantas se llamó entonces Pentadactylon. 
Luego, hace 10 años, compré una guitarra Les Paul y me dije: es un buen nick y tiene relación...
Algunos creen que pentadactylon es el nombre de un dinosaurio, o animal preistorico, bueno por mi edad también aplica, viejo rockero, testigo presencial de concierto de los Stones, Jethro, Zeppelin ´68-´74
el resto se lo cuento a mis nietos, saludos.


----------



## transformadortrifasico (May 7, 2011)

me gusta mucho unas materias que llevo en la escuela que se llama "transformadores y motores de inducción" y "máquinas síncronas", ¿Algo más?


----------



## ezedemontegrande (May 7, 2011)

Creo que lo mío es obvio, Eze es mi apodo y Monte Grande es mi "pueblito" de origen donde viví desde que nací hasta los 25 años!


----------



## elcp474 (May 13, 2011)

pues no tengo gran historia.....las letras son mis iniciales y los numeros los ultimos digitos del carnet del colegio....solo XD


----------



## elgriego (May 13, 2011)

Hola la historia de mi nick es la siguiente ,como ustedes sabran ,yo me identifico como el griego.A pesar que mis origenes son españoles ,tanos y franceses,resulta que de chico practicamente me crie con mi padrino ,un griego muy trabajador ,que me tenia una paciencia increible y fue el quien me enseño las primeras cosas sobre electricidad,instalaciones electricas y motores ,era muy comun que en su casa escucharamos musica griega,mientras tomabamos cafe con borra,(sin filtrarlo) y aun recuerdo las historias que me contaba de su isla natal "Paros" y a pesar de que el viejo griego ya se fue ,me dejo el berretin por la musica de su tierra y la admiracion por la cultura de ese pais.Entonces  me dije ,porque no hacerle un homenaje a una de las personas que tanto admire.  Ese es el motivo de mi nick.

Saludos Carlos.


----------



## cjefferson (May 18, 2011)

Muy corta es la historia de mi Nick la combinación de la Primera letra de mi apellido con mi nombre, jajajaja
Jefferson Camacho==== Cjefferson 

Saludos


----------



## sebastianvdm (May 20, 2011)

mi nick es simple.. mi nombre y lass iniciales de mi ciudad natal y actual: Viña del mar


----------



## Ericktronik (May 22, 2011)

Ericktronik:

pues desde muy pequeño me ha gustado la electronica
me encanta la musica electronica
bailo tecktonik
tambien tengo mis pinitos como Dj

entonces como todo terminaba en ...tronica y tonik, y siendo mi nombre Erick

los combine y surgio:

*Ericktronik*


----------



## KompressoR (Jun 5, 2011)

En realidad yo hace un par de años jugaba al Counter Strike Sources y mi nick era CompresoR (nose porque se me habia ocurrido ese nick jaja) y un amigo muy amante de los autos me dijo "Ponete KompressoR como el mercedes kompressor" y asi fue como decidí colocarme ese nombre.. ya que se ve muy fachero el nombre jajajaja  y en algunos foros tambien puedo estar como MGKompressoR por las iniciales de mi nombre. jaja.


----------



## maezca (Jun 5, 2011)

el mio es maezca porque una vez se me ocurrio juntar las primeras 2 letras de mis dos nombres y apellido ( MAtias EZequiel CAvalotto ) y quedo bien asique lo uso para todos mis nicks jaja


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola  Mi nick tiene historia.. una antigua condeza con una pequeña obsesion por la belleza eterna   asesinaba virgenes y tomaba de su sangre.. grrr!! 

y bueno mi imagen  ps.. no se simplemente me gusta Hinata del anime Naruto. 

aqui el link de mi historia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isabel_Báthory


----------



## lestad (Jun 15, 2011)

La ia es as frivola que la de nuestra condesa dado que mi nick viene dado por el personaje de entrevista con el vampiro y de la pelicula de la reina de los condenados t*AM*b*IÉN* hay un libro que solo hace referencia al personaje del cual he adoptado su nombre solo porque me gusta y por que soy un fan de todas las peliculas que han sacado de vampiros que han sacado a lo largo de la historia. Aunque realmente las peliculas de crepusculo representan unos vampiros de pacotilla dado qu enunca entoda la histroia del cine se han visto vampiros que puedan caminar a la luz del sol y que la unica razon de que no lo hagan segun estas peliculas es que van cubiertos de "PURPURINA" JEJEJEJEJE es la cosa mas absurda que he visto y de hecho t*AM*b*IÉN* esta el hecho de que edward se enamora de una mortal en dodne se ha visto eso el unico interes de un vampiro por un o una humana es la sed de sangre p*OR*q*UE* es su unico sustento para mantenerse vivos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2011)

lestad, ando haciendo una absurda encuesta, dime, has leido dracula de bram stoker?


----------



## lumineitor (Jun 15, 2011)

lumineitor 0 creatividad es que el idioma ingles se presta para la humorada ja trabajo en un teatro y logicamente en luminotecnia lumineitor es como termineitor pero mas manso por otro lado mis dos apellidos son de innegable origen asiatico Fernandez Perez Jose mi nombre creo que lumineitor es una burla a los gringod jajajaja ahora el asunto es a que tencion corresponden 17dbm ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡? es para un mezclador a diodos y dice oscilador local + 17 dbm es bien del oscurantismo jaja agradezco respuestas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/decibel-origen-definicion-calculo-algunas-aplicaciones-25308/
Por ahí, Lumineitor, así no desvirtuás este hilo.

Un poco de buscador para la próxima, que no muerde.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Jun 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Un poco de buscador para la próxima, que no muerde.



jajaja  

a proposito.. me gustaron las nuevas 10 reglas de san cacho tableador.


----------



## zizou (Jun 21, 2011)

El mio es bastante obvio D
Mi idolo de chiquitito era Zinedine Zidane, el mejor futbolista de la historia en mi opinion, y mejor persona.....


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 23, 2011)

El mio...mmmm. salio de algo muy loco.
Lo que pasa es que yo desde chico he sido muy alto, y siempre en mi salon era el mas alto, entonces un dia en una pelea un chavo me empezo a provocar diciendo que era troll y un toro y un Mastodonte.
Se me quedo lo de Mastodonte, y como tengo unos compas que escuchan mucho RAP y siempre nos decimos entre nosotros man (oye man, que pasa man, que haces man, vamos a jugar man) etc.

Entonces Mastodonte + Man: Mastodonte Man 

PD: Ahora tengo 15 años y mido 1.86m


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: Ahora tengo 15 años y mido 1.86m



 ehm... no es por nada... pero existe una enfermedad hormonal llamada "gigantismo" que puede degenerar en acromegalia y eso llevar a problemas cardiovasculares... deberias ir al medico a que te hagan un estudio de la hipofisis... 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/spanish/ency/article/001174.htm


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> ehm... no es por nada... pero existe una enfermedad hormonal llamada "gigantismo" que puede degenerar en acromegalia y eso llevar a problemas cardiovasculares... deberias ir al medico a que te hagan un estudio de la hipofisis...
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/spanish/ency/article/001174.htm



Chau, lo traumaste!, justo la otra vez estaban hablando en Natgeo sobre eso, sobre los más altos y también los más bajos.
Yo tengo un amigo que también, tenia 15 años y ya tenia esa altura ahora tiene 18 y se estanco en 1.90-92...

Bueno, mi nick es muy fácil de explicar, en mis tiempos libres, además de la electronica me gusta jugar videojuegos. Uno de ellos es el Metal Gear Solid 4.
Mientras estaba jugando, también me estaba registrando aca en el foro. Entonces justo estaba en batalla con un enemigo que se llama "Raging Raven"
(cuervo furioso) y como no sabia que nick ponerme me puse Rage(furia) y 10...mmm, porque quise poner un numero 

Saludos foreros!


----------



## Xander (Jul 7, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...Ahora tengo 15 años y mido 1.86m







y yo que tengo 20 y mido ±1.70


----------



## ismass98 (Jul 11, 2011)

ismass98:
isma de mi nombre
ss de los apellidos y
98 de mi fecha de nacimiento


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jul 11, 2011)

osea que tienes 13 años?


----------



## ismass98 (Jul 12, 2011)

pues si


----------



## moverar (Jul 14, 2011)

Mi nick...? En parte por el orgullo del apellido familiar "Mover" y las letras siguientes corresponden a mis dos nombres. Asi quedo *moverar*. 
En general lo uso en todos los casos... pues por ser tan particular siempre esta disponible. Tanto es así que muchos me llaman por ese nick, porque además forma parte de mi correo electrónico.
Lo bueno que tiene es que no me lo olvido...  y si así sucediera... ¡¡Urgente al medico!! (o al geriátrico) @_@


----------



## foso (Jul 30, 2011)

La historia de mi nick se remonta a mi adolesencia. Corriendo de noche con amigos por una chacra me caí en una fosa donde arrelgaban los tractores. De ahí me quedó "foso". No me maté de casualidad. La saque barata, me dolió la columna por 1 semana nada mas cuando podría haber quedado cuadriplégico o pero. ¿Cómo pasan las cosas no ?

Mi avatar es la foto de Erwin Schrödinger. Soy ingeniero y tengo gran admiración por algunos físicos. 

Saludos


----------



## mendex07 (Ago 7, 2011)

emm mi nick no tiene nada de historia  es solo mi apellido con el numero que me sigue a todas partes 07, donde sea que mire sin estar atento veo siempre el 07 ya sea una patente, la hora,la quiniela (q*UE* nun*CA* juego -.-), el precio de algo  nose *PORQUE* pero lo veo en todos lados  jeje 
y mi avatar es de un gran musico !!


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 10, 2011)

Bueno me gusto lo que puso Fogonazo sobre los Trolls. me lo lei enterito 




Mi nick viene de sumar mi nombre y el proposito principal al que esta apuntado este foro

entonces

lucho + electronica = luchoelectronica

 genio en codificacion no?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2011)

Bueno, todos tienen historia, y yo... mmm...
DJ T3, o DJ TATO3, viene de mi correo electrónico, el cual me quería poner solo DJ TATO, pero ya estaba, así que me quedó DJ TATO3. Tato me dice mi primo-hermano desde nacimiento, como todo bebe, gugu, tata, tete, y esas palabras, me dijo "TATO", y bue, la mayoría me dice tato. DJ, porque considero DJ al que hace música electrónica y pasa música en fiesta de ese tipo (música hago, pero hace rato que no paso en fiestas), ya que para mi, disc jockey, son los que ponen cualquier tipo de música (*MI* opinión)
DJ T3 (DJ TATO3), está en la mayoría de paginas, como; Taringa!, Foros de electrónica, Facebook, Youtube, etc...

Mi avatar, lo saqué de.... Nose, y me gustó, ademas, representa que "TODO ESTÁ BIEN", aunque parezca que las cosas que posteo lo haga con mala intensión, por no saber expresarme mejor.

Saludos


----------



## pablito_ts_16 (Ago 20, 2011)

la historia de mi nick no es muy larga pero tenia que poner algo que me acordara.use el mismo nick de otra pagina.pablito mi sobre nombre que es pablo. TS: de mi ciudad Tristan Suarez. 16 la edad que tenia cuando me hice el nick en aquella pagina.


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 22, 2011)

Pues mi nick en realidad es una estupidez, lo sé pero tiene una historia, hace como un año me registre el un sitio llamado frikipedia, y me pedia un nick de usuario asi que pense que dado el sitio (un sitio para escribir articulos sobre cosas graciosas, ya saben parodias chistes todo eso) le quedaba bien un buen nombre de usuario asi que busque uno que manteniera el anonimato de manera graciosa asi que asi surge Nosoyyo, que de hecho se ha convertido en mi correo, y mis infinitas cuentas en la internet


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 28, 2011)

hola chicos, pues naa mi nick salio realmente después del ejercito , ((o fue durante )) jjeje pues en misión me bautizaron delta, y lo de eco por el rebote jajajaj

naa un pajadilla... lo típico, saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 28, 2011)

ok, lo del ejercito lo entiendo... pero por qué el eco???


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 3, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> ok, lo del ejercito lo entiendo... pero por qué el eco???



XDD es una larga historia, eco en realidad se le denomina rebote.. y es porque en los entrenamientos me llamaban las infanterías para todo, o sea que no estaba en ningún lado quieto , entonces me apodaron 1º deltrarebote , vieron que era algo chungo de decir y me pusieron deltaeco , hasta que llego que me llamaban '' delteco'' XDD 

vamos , una tontería....

SALU2


----------



## Nepper (Sep 10, 2011)

Deltaeco dijo:


> XDD es una larga historia, eco en realidad se le denomina rebote.. y es porque en los entrenamientos me llamaban las infanterías para todo, o sea que no estaba en ningún lado quieto , entonces me apodaron 1º deltrarebote , vieron que era algo chungo de decir y me pusieron deltaeco , hasta que llego que me llamaban '' delteco'' XDD
> 
> *vamos , una tontería....*
> 
> SALU2



si, una tontería, pero suena muy jugador de counter-strike


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

y no te equivocaste demasiado, con fuezas militares tenia que ver al final......


----------



## ivans69 (Sep 26, 2011)

bien pues es mi mi nick es mi nombre Ivan y le agregue la "s" que es la inicial de mi apellido

despues agregue un guion bajo que separa el numero 69

mi nick no tiene mucha historia ni significado, realmente agregue el numero 69 por que me gustaba mucho este numero por como se veia


----------



## hghgm (Sep 26, 2011)

El mío está elaborado con mis iniciales. Ya que me llamo Héctor Gabriel Horacio Guzmán Mendieta... HGHGM jeje.


----------



## moverar (Oct 7, 2011)

hghgm dijo:


> El mío está elaborado con mis iniciales. Ya que me llamo Héctor Gabriel Horacio Guzmán Mendieta... HGHGM jeje.


Ja ja!! Me llamó la atención tu nick y quise saber más... me imaginaba que tecleaste por teclear y salio eso... considerando que la H y la G están juntas y es muy fácil hacer hghgm como podría haber sido "asdfg" (Alfredo Sebastian Darío Ferraiuolo Garrido) que es un amigo mio... 
Muy bueno...


----------



## dkrace (Oct 7, 2011)

hghgm dijo:


> El mío está elaborado con mis iniciales. Ya que me llamo Héctor Gabriel Horacio Guzmán Mendieta... HGHGM jeje.



Guauu q*UE* nombre tan largo jeje
Bueno mi nick  empeso cunado jugaba al NFS (need for speed I yII) pero era solo Race (carrera en ingles) pero despues de hacerme el Rapido y Furioso 3 En un drifting  que se hizo en mi ciudad mis amigos me decian DK (Drift KIng =Rey del Drift) y emepse a usar DkRace. jeje medio pavo no??


----------



## Deltaeco (Oct 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> y no te equivocaste demasiado, con fuezas militares tenia que ver al final......


que malos sois ... hasta la independencia militar esta por aqui ¡¡


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 11, 2011)

olas a todos mi nick es sencillo pues yo tengo una sala de video juegos online y jugamos dota que se juega en dos equipos y mi sala de video juegos se llama Ciber Niko y mi equipo (Team) de dota le pucimos Ciber Niko Team CNT- el turko es porq*UE* cuando estube en el colegio era una tienda ambulante y vendia de todo lapiseros uniformes maletines villeteras una chatarreria y la tienda del colegio dejo de producir ganancias hasta que me pillaron y me pusieron el turko ya sabras que los turkos venden hasta a la mama jejejeje XD feliz navidad


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 11, 2011)

El mio es de cuando estaba buscando unos imanes de neodimio, me había creado una cuenta de no me acuerdo si era mail o de un foro, me puse de nick el objeto a buscar, como ya había con "i" latina, me lo puse con "y" griega para variar.


----------



## faacuunndoo (Oct 11, 2011)

ivans69 dijo:


> bien pues es mi mi nick es mi nombre Ivan y le agregue la "s" que es la inicial de mi apellido
> 
> despues agregue un guion bajo que separa el numero 69
> 
> mi nick no tiene mucha historia ni significado, realmente agregue el numero 69 por que me gustaba mucho este numero por como se veia



Jaja, por qué será que te gusta ese número! 

Mi nick es mi nombre (Facundo) con las vocales y la n dos veces, aunque en Taringa.net por error puse facuunndoo, pero ya era tarde, ya soy New Full User jaja!


----------



## prospector (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola a todos. La historia de mi Nick es la siguiente: cuando era mas chico queria ser "hacker" (cosa que todavia no logre ) y como todo "hacker" tenia que tener un nombre llamativo y justo en esa epoca por un canal de muy conocido de mi pais pasaban un programa que se llamaba creo "el Hacker 2001" o algo asi donde el protagonista principal se llamaba (su nick era) prospero, y me gusto ese nick el problema era que si lo usaba no iba a ser original ya que le estaria copiando al programa, y en ese momento me acuerdo que tambien tenia unas revistas donde venia una edicion especial que hablaba sobre todo lo que tenia que ver con la luna y hacia mencion a un satelite artificial que decubrio agua en los polos y que se llamaba "lunar prospector" haci que decidi que ese seria mi nombre (solo le saque la palabra "lunar y le agrege _1) (aclaro que mi nick completo es prospector_1)


----------



## johneltefuel (Oct 13, 2011)

Bueno el mío es por q*UE* Me decían el fuerte en la escuela por q*UE* haciendo pulsos con mis amigos les ganaba a todos y como yo no quiero ser mas del montón puse mi nombre y el apodo por sílabas al revés Te-Fuel ah y la  ''R'' la cambie por la ''L'' por q*UE* así suena mejor el apodo (John el Te-fuel)


----------



## CNTurko (Oct 13, 2011)

faacuunndoo dijo:


> Jaja, por qué será que te gusta ese número!
> 
> Mi nick es mi nombre (Facundo) con las vocales y la n dos veces, aunque en Taringa.net por error puse facuunndoo, pero ya era tarde, ya soy New Full User jaja!



men ya sabes que ignorante es el que se queda con la duda asi que quiero saber para que sirve el full user de taringa uso mucho esa web pero solo descargo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2011)

El mío surgió en una excursión por el campo, como soy un follonero*, uno me dijo que parecía un scooter sin tubo de escape, y me sentí identificado mira tu por donde porque nunca he tenido una moto.


*Follonero: Persona que incordia un tanto, increpa a los demás y arma cierto revuelo en su entorno.


----------



## valdiv (Nov 14, 2011)

Mi nick tiene una historia media loca, viene de que yo jugaaba un juego llamado Tierras Perdidas mejor conocido como AO, i no sabia que nombre ponerme en la que miro mi placar i tenia un poster de basquet i en la tribuna estaba pintado VALDIV entonces quedo ese nombre  jajjaj


----------



## mecatronix89 (Nov 21, 2011)

hola que tal...

MECATRONIX89

mmm... fué cuando abrí mi cuenta en MercadoLibre jeje... no encontraba un seudónimo un tanto original y sin poner algo de mi nombre... 

MECATRONIX: de Mecatrónica... Soy Ing. Mecatrónico
89: de mi año de nacimiento jeje

Es toda la historia... y para todo lo uso jaja viariantes "MECA89" "MCTX89" "MCTX" "MECA"...

Y ya...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 26, 2011)

My nick

Solid State Tesla Coil (obviedad) lo tengo y lo uso desde el año 2001


----------



## MaterialNoConforme (Nov 29, 2011)

el mio de una etiqueta que estaba en una balanza


----------



## KompressoR (Nov 29, 2011)

MaterialNoConforme dijo:
			
		

> el mio de una etiqueta que estaba en una balanza



Puedo entende la simpleza del nombre, pero no llego a entender porque *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* pusiste ese nombre   a caso tenes una balanza al lado de la PC o te viniste de la verduleria pensando en eso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 3, 2011)

MaterialNoConforme dijo:


> el mio de una etiqueta que estaba en una balanza





KompressoR dijo:


> Puedo entende la simpleza del nombre, pero no llego a entender porque *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* pusiste ese nombre   a caso tenes una balanza al lado de la PC o te viniste de la verduleria pensando en eso


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Dic 6, 2011)

pues el mio es muy simple, soy zurdo y listo, mi apellido es carias, pero usando solo mi apellido no podia, simpre habia alguien con ese mi smo nick, intente mi nombre, rony carias, y tambien estaba intente mi apellido al revez SAIRAC y tambien!!! asi que intente EL siniestro, por ser surdo y tambien!!! asi q intente CARIAS SINIESTRO y listo ahi qdo jeje


----------



## Mac73 (Ene 17, 2012)

En mi caso el "nick" es una contracción (o algo así) de mi apellido y el número las dos ultimas cifras de la fecha de mi nacimiento. Los yankees usan un "Mac" pero no sé si es un apodo o nombre personal.


----------



## eladio86 (Ene 20, 2012)

Eladio, *POR* un antiguo profesor de electrónica, y el 86...pues *POR*q*UE* en ese año nacio mi hermano.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 20, 2012)

Mac73 dijo:


> En mi caso el "nick" es una contracción (o algo así) de mi apellido y el número las dos ultimas cifras de la fecha de mi nacimiento. Los yankees usan un "Mac" pero no sé si es un apodo o nombre personal.


el "Mac" es un afijo, en muchos casos significa hijo de:, pariente de: o decendiente de: puedes ver una lista por acá...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_name_affixes


----------



## DavidMJ (Ene 20, 2012)

mi nick esta compuesto de mi nombre entero y de las iniciales de cada uno de mis apellido: David Miramontes Janeiro lo que viene a dar David.M.J

Salu2


----------



## Mac73 (Ene 20, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> el "Mac" es un afijo, en muchos casos significa hijo de:, pariente de: o decendiente de: puedes ver una lista por acá...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_name_affixes


¡Muy buen dato! RATMAYOR.





Ratmayor dijo:


> el "Mac" es un afijo, en muchos casos significa hijo de:, pariente de: o decendiente de: puedes ver una lista por acá...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_name_affixes


Me pregunto ahora...: ¿Qué será Mc Donald´s, Mac Afee, Mc (de Apple)...?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2012)

mac te pereces a marcelo un amigo de quilmes que es suboficial ¡¡¡ pero no sos mi amigo porque ya le pregunte,tampoco su hermano


----------



## Mac73 (Ene 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mac te pereces a marcelo un amigo de quilmes que es suboficial ¡¡¡ pero no sos mi amigo porque ya le pregunte,tampoco su hermano


Hola.: Sería demasiado si además de ser parecido, de Quilmes, llamarme Marcelo... también su segundo nombre es Ariel.


----------



## agm006 (Feb 21, 2012)

mi nick surgio que me llamo andres gonzalo martinez jajaj.
006 es p*OR*q*UE* de chico jugaba a la nintendo 64 a un juego de goldeneye 007 (bond,james bond) en donde el malo , Alec Trevelyan,osea el Agente 006, era uno de los personajes que te podias elegir.
Digamos que a veces no esta piola hinchar por el bueno, si siempre sabes q*UE* va a ganar...
Medio mala, pero ahora en todos los foros me llamo asi.


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

Mi Nick YIROSHI, es porque me llamo Yiro y el SHI es el verbo Ser en Chino Mandarin( uno de los 7 dialectos de la Republica Popular de China RPC) en Pinyin es Shi sin tono o acento, representado por el Caracter 是, complementado con un pronombre o nombre seria (Wǒ Shi Yiro 我是 ) que significa Yo soy Yiro,  simplificado en español es Soy Yiro de ahi es YIROSHI, y pues ya habran notado en parte soy Chino, osea tengo descendencia de China por parte de mi Padre que es de Sichuan, y por parte de mi Madre Colombiana descendencia Americana, depronto al saber esto ya no me hablen , pero soy mas Americano  y orgullosamente Colombo-Chino.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Aqui solo discriminamos la estupidés y la vagancia-comodidad 

El Mandarín se redacta al revés como el Inglés no ?


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

Comprendo compañero DOSMETROS, si asi es el Mandarin se escribe en un orden muy similar hay ingles, se habla el dialecto Mandarin en varias provincias de China y algunos paises Asiaticos, pero el dialecto que maneja la industria Electronica de las grandes fabricas Electricas y Electronicas es el Cantones, y bueno el Mandarin es mas facil de aprender a hablar, que aprender hablar español jejeje.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2012)

Una chinita me enseñó a decir :

Cuo ái ñi  . . . 我愛你


----------



## powerful (Feb 24, 2012)

Soy transparente, no enmascaro mi opinión. He estudiado ing electrónica en San Marcos de Lima-Perú, ingresé el año 80 , quería  ing. eléctrica pero no existía esa carrera en San Marcos, ante todo quería ser sanmarquino, fundada en 1551,va a cumplir 461Años muy pronto, es la más emblemática de mi pais.
Por lo expuesto, soy un hibrido entre electrico-electrónico, siempre manejé altas corrientes ,tengo 25años en el rubro y no he seguido los cambios tecnológicos, detesto todo tipo de uP, uC, y simuladores. Hace 15 años trabajo independientemente en electrónica de potencia bajo mi razón social: BQPowerful,...le quité el BQ y quedé Powerful.
P.D.: No firmo como powerful en mis e-mail , prefiero: ZAASM80 ( Zurdo, Agnóstico, Ateo, SanMarcos80 )
Espero haber sido algo transparente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

y que significa sanmarcos80?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2012)

Eso , a mi también me llamó la atención eso.

Sos Ateo Agnóstico gracias a Dios . . . que tiene que ver el pobre SanMarcos80


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

por hay es ateo solo los días impares y los días pares es católico???
quizás escribió justo cuando cambio el dia  y le quedo asi ''  *soy ateo* *gracias a dios* ''
lo negro =23:59 del día impar
lo azul 24:00 del día par
luego lo borro y se le quedo el santo marcos


----------



## Nepper (May 7, 2012)

tal vez es el 7mo hijo de una familia cristiana, que los días de luna llena, se convierte al Ateísmo...


----------



## powerful (May 7, 2012)

Estudié en la Univ. Nacional Mayor de San Marcos , que el 12 de mayo cumple 461 años de fundada ,
el Premio Nobel de Literatura , Mario Vargas LLosa, estudió aquí. El 80 es porque ingresé ese año a la univ y lo hago explícito porque ese año,1980, regresó la democracia a mi país despues de más de una década del golpe militar que nos gobernó . A la UNMSM se le conoce como la Decana de América , ofrece más de 40 carrereas universitarias. Hay un dicho en mi pais entre la gente estudiantil :" ES MÁS DIFÍCIL QUE INGRESAR A LA SAN MARCOS" ,cuando algo está re-re-difícil como dices Uds.  
Saludos!!!!


----------



## Melghost (Jun 25, 2013)

En el año 1993 a mi novia de entonces no le gustaba el Pacman que tenía en mi Atari ST, buenísimo, 3D, pero a ella no le gustaba, así que decidí programar uno de aspecto tradicional, en asm del MC68000, me quedó muy molón, para dos jugadores simultáneos, y sonando nuestras voces al comer las galletas. A ella se le ocurrió este nombre, Melghost; la verdad es que no sé de dónde se lo sacó. Me gustó tanto que lo sigo utilizando para casi todo.

El dibujo es el protagonista de un cuento que escribí.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

Aunque ya lo comenté en otro post de manera indirecta, voy a poner el origen de mi nick:

No pocos problemas me ha dado este dichoso nick.

Se me ocurrió la primera vez que entré a un foro hace unos tres años.

Como el foro era el de laneros, de Colombia y me gustó tanto el ambiente que había allí, me inventé una mezcla del inglés y el español:

Dear lane (Queridos laneros). 

Estuvo así al principio. Pero luego no podía entrar al foro. ( No fue por mal comportamiento. Cuando eso, todavía me portaba bien).

El caso es que cuando volví a entrar, el dearlane se había transformado en dearlana.

Visto como nombre: Dearlana parece nombre de mujer porque acaba en a. Lana también es un diminutivo de nombre femenino.

Y Dearlane lo más parecido que tiene es a Derlanne: También nombre de mujer, brasileña en este caso.

Al final lo dejé así por lo original en la red: Solo hay un dearlana en toda la red. Sin necesidad de ponerle números delante o detrás.

Total, a mi me da igual que acabe en a, en b o en z. 

Pero algunos foreros si me han mandado privados pensando que era una piba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2013)

lana = dinero


----------



## dearlana (Jul 16, 2013)

En mi caso será lana de oveja. Porque dinero no hay mucho, sobre todo por aquí ahora.

Todo el mundo parado.


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 16, 2013)

bueno si detallan bien mi nick sabran de que parte viene o de donde lo 
saque pues soy aficionado al audio y para mi en lo personal la mejor marca de sonido en car audio es...    
*JL AUDIO*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 17, 2013)

Por aquí hay unas columnas de altavoces, de la marca JBL que son muy buenas. Aunque son  bastante caras.

También hay unas Clipschorn que son las que más sonido producen con el mínimo vataje. Estas van situadas en las esquinas de la habitación y las paredes laterales hacen de continuación de la salida de las columnas.

Yo tengo una radio gramola de "La Voz de su Amo" , de lámparas, que: Con solo un vatio produce un sonido muy potente, claro y de muy buena calidad en los bajos.

El altavoz original era elíptico y grande. La mitad del cono era de aluminio. Pero, precisamente por eso; porque funcionaba con poco más de un vatio, me lo cargué metiéndole más potencia cuando yo era pequeño.

Como no se conseguía igual le puse un Alpine elíptico, grande, de tres vías y la caja resuena produciendo casi el mismo rendimiento. La caja mide como un metro y cuarto de largo por medio metro de ancho y unos 60 centímetros de altura.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

uh... pues salió porque desde hace tiempo me gusta domo-kun y en algunas cosas me identifico con el 
El nombre completo es Domonation Corporation S.A. de C.V. Nah!!, bueno solo quitenle el S.A. de C.V. 
se preguntarán porqué.... pues es porque, como mencioné en otro tema, mi meta, sueño, no se, es tener una pequeña empresa que se dedique a la electronica y que no quede en vergüenza como lo hace a veces los de steren.
Este nombre lo tengo en todas mis cuentas, entonces si ven alguien llamado así en internet, pues soy yo 
Aquí en FdE dice solo domonation porque me registré solo para ver circuitos, nunca pensé que preguntaría o hacer uno que otro aporte pequeño. No se si se pueda cambiar mi nombre de usuario aquí para que en vez de llamarme domonation me llame Domonation Corporation 

salu2!!

ah, y el avatar, pues es domo-kun con los demás personajes de la serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2013)

Solicitudes de cambio de nombre de usuario (nick)


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solicitudes de cambio de nombre de usuario (nick)



wow, que bien!


----------



## Kowaky (Nov 30, 2013)

Mi Nick  @Kowaky viene de la palabra Kowa una marca de un TSN 883 Fluorite telescope el cual es mi herramienta principal, y pues quería ser Kowa "Marca de telescopios" + sky " Traduce algo como el Cielo" = Kowasky pero tan de malas que es nombre Ruso no me convenció , así que le quite la S intermedia y quedo @Kowaky, esa es la larga historia de mi Nick.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 6, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Solicitudes de cambio de nombre de usuario (nick)



No se si ya lo hayas escrito antes, pero, porque te llamas dosmetros? siempre me dió curiosidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> No se si ya lo hayas escrito antes, pero, porque te llamas dosmetros? siempre me dió curiosidad



¿ Será tal vez porque mide 1,98 ? 



Ya lo comentó


----------



## Sr. Domo (Feb 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Será tal vez porque mide 1,98 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya lo comentó



  

En serio?? Iba a poner que a lo mejor medía 2 metros, pero me arrepentí y mejor esperé a que alguien me dijera 

El internet está lento, por eso no pude ver el hilo completo y por eso pregunté.


----------



## SANTOS406 (Feb 6, 2014)

Santos, por mi primer apellido y 406 por ser mi fiel coche desde hace años....  soy el administrador del Club 406 España. 

Salu2.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 22, 2014)

Le comento a YIROSHI que en los comercios chinos, a los chinos les encanta que les diga o conteste con las pocas palabras chinas que me he aprendido de oído:

I, e, san she, u, niu , chi , pa, chió, nijao, sao san jao, chai chién , shié shié, au ujau.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2014)

yo al chino le digo lo mismo que el me dice a mi , 
¡¡no entende ¡¡, ¡¡no entende¡¡



dearlana dijo:


> Le comento a YIROSHI que en los comercios chinos, a los chinos les encanta que les diga o conteste con las pocas palabras chinas que me he aprendido de oído:
> 
> I, e, san she, u, niu , chi , pa, chió, nijao, sao san jao, chai chién , shié shié, au ujau.


 
no viste el estatus de YIROSHI ,
si dice visitante es porque ya no forma parte de esta comunidad


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 24, 2015)

como me duele la espalda, toy sacandole polvillo al foro  toy mirando temas qie me llaman la atencion...
Mi nick tiene historia pirata 
Hace ya muchos años, en una fiesta de la universidad, realmente no tenia ganas de ir con la que en su momento era mi media naranja  ; La cosa es que sali esa noche a modo pirata morgan y en la fiesta me tome hasta el agua de los floreros... Tanto tome, que llegue al punto de olvidarme de quien me esperaba al otro dia y tenia que ver 
Me encare hasta las columnas del comedor universitario (esta justo abajo de lo que era la cantina del club)







y meta besos cualquiera que me cruzara una me gusto realmente y arranque chamullo como todo bahiense...Entre el grupo de amigos (algunos compañeros de rugby y otros de la utn), habia otro pesado con mi mismo apellido (Torres  ) y andaba arrastrando el ala como chimango carroñero a la que me estaba parlando, asi que en un momento dado, levane carpa y me jui al parque de mayo con la niña  ...nos compartimos telefonos y mas que unos besos no paso...estaba muy borrachin y ya daba lastima.. como el depto estaba a solo 3 cuadras de ahi me llevo a casa  me acosto y se fue  yo ni cuenta me di, esto me lo conto mi compañero de depto...
A la semana (jueves), yo estaba haciendo letra con la que era mi novia, y estabamos juntos sentados estudiando en la cocina; Suena telefono, atiendo a lo bananero (alojaaaa) y una voz tan tan rica, me dice... Hola, que haces hoy? 
 caramba... se me pinto la cara de rambo y medio soverbio y cortante la pilote lo mejor posible (tire la vieja escua de que estaba preparando unos parciales y seguro me quedaba encerrado)... 
Con voz sorprendida y media enojada me dice... perdon... con cual de los torres hablo?
y yo le conteste: "Con Torres Electronico"; terminada estas lineas, me pide el e-mail, y como la otra me miraba el correo por que ella no tenia y usaba el mio  le tire uno que no existia "torreselectronico@yahoo.com.ar"
a la noche se va el collar de melones y salgo corriendo al ciber a crear la cuenta y el sistema de yahoo no me dejo asi que fue ahi donde conoci el e-mail beta de google y arranque con mi nick (torres.electronico) que ya tiene aproximadamente 16/17 años 
obviamente, me llamo y me pregunto si habia entendido bien el correo, y le dije que me entendio mal y le di el nuevo pirate mail 
Hablando de alcohol, me dio sed y no puedo tomar nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2015)

.





torres.electronico dijo:


> ....... Hablando de alcohol, me dio sed y no puedo tomar nada


 

 Fernoulli que no has de beber 



 Déjalo correr !!!!!!





 .


----------



## Cubano (Dic 12, 2015)

mi nick fue lo primero que se me ocurrió, ya que no podía poner mi nombre real, puesto que ya un usuario estaba registrado con el, y tambien es mi nacionalidad


----------



## papu (Feb 5, 2016)

Buenas!!! mi nick se remonta al año 1983, cuando naci.. mi vieja me puso el nombre de mi abuelo, JOSE... seguido me el nombre de mi viejo...LUIS....y no se por que me decia PAPU...

Saludos!


----------



## John Miller (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola buen día la historia de mi Nick Makitronica es más por lo que me dedico, Maki = Máquinas 

Construyo maquinas de control numérico CNC y tronica = Electrónica.

MK.


----------



## inus (Mar 7, 2016)

Hace unos 22 años herede un Husky Siberiano es un perro inmanejable, NUNCA obedece, venia a mi ventana a se apoyaba amigablemente para que le de comida, una vez conseguido esto se retiraba y volvia solo cuando tenia hambre, un dia logre que entrara y nunca mas lo deje salir sin el collar, me acompaño 8 años, lo unico que logre en ese tiempo es que se sentara al lado mio y lamiera un helado, lo que mas le gustaba, se llamaba Inus, luego habia que tener una direccion de mail y no dude en poner el nombre de el y año de nacimiento, vivio 14 años, de alli en mas mi nick es inus o inus92.


----------



## Alaen (Jul 8, 2019)

Ahh..interesante...el mio es mi nombre..el que me puso mi Mama..sencillo


----------

